# Naruto Chapter 637 Discussion Thread



## Golden Circle (Jun 26, 2013)

Predict away!



Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## ch1p (Jun 26, 2013)

On the fence whether Trollbito is really dead or not.


----------



## vered (Jun 26, 2013)

next chapter should be a good one.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 26, 2013)

*So, will be the next chapter is Minato's interruption in Madara's action?*

The chapter ends on the scene:
-Obito absorbed by Madara's will.
-Minato and Naruto reacts on it.

We still cant be sure, that Madara will revive himself and become Juubi's jinchuuriki in the next chapter.
So, what will happen? Will Madara become the Juubi jinchuuriki or Minato plays his role and somehow stop Obito's sufferings before Madara revives himself?


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 26, 2013)

They felt Madara's malice and it's too late already.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jun 26, 2013)

Something big will happen next chapter for sure.  Juubi will break free, and shit gonna get real.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 26, 2013)

Uh.

If anyone does it, it's going to be Naruto, but it's not going to happen.

Minato isn't important enough, bro.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jun 26, 2013)

Juubi getting out of the barrier

Madara attempting to become the Juubi Jinchuuriki

Hashirama getting serious with Madara


----------



## Penance (Jun 26, 2013)

Ten tails jin block until the end of the chapter...


----------



## Sango-chan (Jun 26, 2013)

Shit _finally _ gets real

Madara fully lives again....I guess as Madara 2.0 
Naruto and co try to stop Madara before he becomes the jyubi's host.


----------



## KyubiiMode (Jun 26, 2013)

i predict next chapter
- Minato will save obito from madara's control 
- Minato-Obito will get a nice reunion :amazed
- Minato says 'I have promised to keep my student'' 

Amazinggg


----------



## Marsala (Jun 26, 2013)

Now that Obito is gone, nothing can stop Kakashi from soloing the Juubi and Madara with Kamui, sealing them forever in the box dimension!

Right, Kishi?

Kakashi isn't just going to forget he can do that, right?

Right?


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 26, 2013)

Obito has an epiphany when he realizes that he's been betrayed.
Obito sends Rinne Tensei energy to Kakashi.
Obito dies, Madara lives.
Kakashi felt Obito die and he gains the EMS.
Kakashi exits Kamui
end


----------



## Abz (Jun 26, 2013)

you don't know what person you are until death.....

Obito is about to review his life.... 

Urghh Kishi better not leave Kakashi in that dimension.... i think he'll reappear next chapter...

and the Madara is revived ... <--bit of an obvious one


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Jun 26, 2013)

Obito ressurects Rin and Madara... Minato/Naruto will try to help Obito... Madara becomes Juubis jinchuuriki at the end


----------



## Rai (Jun 26, 2013)

Minato blitz Madara and saves Obito


----------



## Azol (Jun 26, 2013)

Obito ends to revive Madara. He falls on the floor, half dead.
Kakashi comes back from Kamuiland, exhausted, and Naruto give him some chakra.
Minato looks at Obito, we can see he's dissapointed (with Obito and himself).
Madara becomes Juubi's jinchuuriki.
Madara goes all "Power! I have the power!" (imagine Jafar in Aladdin).
Everyone is "Oh damn..."
End of chapter


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 26, 2013)

Last chapter in the volume. I think it will _end _with Madara becoming the JJ, which means we should get some final Obito wrap-up beforehand.


----------



## Escargon (Jun 26, 2013)

Obito rots away and Madara takes over the body.  Hashirama and Madara is about to kiss eachother but Madara suddenly stops. Why?! Well: Chapter ends with Obitos will still being there and me crying floods of tears because Obito ruined everything again.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 26, 2013)

Kakashi: "Sorry, I'm late" 




Also it'll be an Obito centered chapter.

Minato reaction incoming. (finally)


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 26, 2013)

*Chapter 637 Prediction:*   Rebirth

The Zetsu that was inside Obito is taking the form of Madara and takes control of the Rinnegan to bring him back to life.   And then begin the formulas to initiate becoming a Jinchuuriki.

Minato realizes what's going on and decides for the final gambit "that jutsu", but it requires time to prepare and the Kyuubi needs to be reunited with it's other half to do it.   Naruto, rushes to save the Bijuu that are inside.


----------



## Jad (Jun 26, 2013)

Please...Gai and Rock Lee. DO SOMETHING.


Honestly though. Probably a full chapter of Madara transforming. Isn't that a Kishi thing to do?


----------



## yahiko00 (Jun 26, 2013)

Jad said:


> Please...Gai and Rock Lee. DO SOMETHING.
> 
> 
> Honestly though. Probably a full chapter of Madara transforming. Isn't that a Kishi thing to do?



Half a chapter imho.
The 2nd half should be on Obito's anger and sadness about his Rin


----------



## Rosi (Jun 26, 2013)

Don't really care.
Maybe Minato will look at Obito's corpse and say something, yeah.


----------



## RaptorRage (Jun 26, 2013)

Assuming next chapter is end of volume 66 it'll most likely have Juubi final transformation in conjunction with Madara becoming jin. It should either end on a decent cliffhanger leading into next volume focusing on final stage of battle or with some sort of transitional scene to a new thematic focus, perhaps with Orichimaru's group.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 26, 2013)

Juubi finally reaches its final form, and does something that will negate Madara's sealing jutsu or Obito overpowers Madara's control to resurrect Rin.


----------



## EdoMangekyou (Jun 26, 2013)

SHIT GETS REAL!


----------



## Amanda (Jun 26, 2013)

Madara Juubi Jinning, potentially Kakashi and Minato meeting. All of it will be rushed, rushed, rushed.



Marsala said:


> Now that Obito is gone, nothing can stop Kakashi from soloing the Juubi and Madara with Kamui, sealing them forever in the box dimension!
> 
> Right, Kishi?
> 
> ...




Right and right. Kakashi's shoulder has been pierced by a rod! He's immobile and can't fight! Sakura's super medic nin skillz won't do a thing!


----------



## yahiko00 (Jun 26, 2013)

Kakashi is trapped in the Kamui dimension... How will he be able to get out of this ??? Obito my friend !!!


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 26, 2013)

Does the preview from two weeks ago still hold true? The one about the clouds.


----------



## Rosi (Jun 26, 2013)

Obito's name in the preview. Obviously. That's all I can get lol


----------



## Savage (Jun 26, 2013)

Obito is going to realize madara is going to sacrifice him to be the jinchuuriki and to get the last laugh obito is going to kill himself to thwart Madara's plan.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 26, 2013)

Obito revives madara, juubi transform and obito dies


----------



## Amanda (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey, someone translate that preview!  Please



Savage said:


> Obito is going to realize madara is going to sacrifice him to be the jinchuuriki and to get the last laugh obito is going to kill himself to thwart Madara's plan.




Madara is controlling Obito's movements, he shouldn't be able to self-destruct.

And besides, didn't Obito return to the battle field precisely so that the war could continue? He was already dying because of Kakashi's raikiri, so I'm assuming he went back so that Madara could use him to Rinne Tensei himself.


----------



## Udontard4ever (Jun 26, 2013)

obito tries to fap for the last time and in the process accidentally revives rin
madara is not pleased


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jun 26, 2013)

I am not 100% sure about translating this preview (I'm unsure about "へと" ) but anyway...

_"The Mugen Tsukuyomi takes to speed up and Obito...! And then...!!"_

Sure takl will be more accurate than mine's....


----------



## Njaa (Jun 26, 2013)

Well it's the last chapter in the volume (unless it lasts longer) so some sort of epic cliffhanger.


----------



## Escargon (Jun 26, 2013)

Obito: "....what. I thought you couldnt do this to my body.."

Madara: "Shitbito, i troll with swag. Now go and die so this manga can be saved from your constant bitching."


----------



## Harbour (Jun 26, 2013)

Next chapter Minato will save Obito, Madara failed and Juubi reach the final form.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 26, 2013)

-> Obito teleported to an enclosed space, not the battlefield. I am assuming he went back to the hideout.
-> The alliance notices Madara is being an arsehole.

I predict Madara gets sidetracked by the alliance getting on his case, giving time for Obito to do whatever he has to do on the hideout. if he pulls Hashirama / Yamato out of the tree, then perhaps Madara's control over Obito / 10tails will be over. Well, something will happen.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 26, 2013)

Predicting that interesting and shocking stuff are about to happen. Also that Minato, Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura and Orochimaru will be involved in some way next chapter.



ch1p said:


> -> *Obito teleported to an enclosed space, not the battlefield. I am assuming he went back to the hideout.*
> -> The alliance notices Madara is being an arsehole.
> 
> I predict Madara gets sidetracked by the alliance getting on his case, giving time for Obito to do whatever he has to do on the hideout. if he pulls Hashirama / Yamato out of the tree, then perhaps Madara's control over Obito / 10tails will be over. Well, something will happen.



I've been thinking about that too. But it looked like he was teleporting somewhere close to Madara judging by the right panel at the corner of the page. You can see the effects/lines of his Kamui jutsu appearing there. But the ceiling here looks the same color as the barrier the Hokages put so it really is hard to tell where he is. But it would make sense Madara knows his wherebouts due to the Zetsu/Senju prototype body he has.

Perhaps he went back to Mountain's Graveyard/his and Madara's HQ to get more fird aid Zetsu-goo for his injuries and fill in that hole in him. Like he did in the past.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 26, 2013)

Now that I look better. Obito might be on top of the ten tails! The enclosed thing is that wood portal naruto used to restrain it!

But I'd like better if he ran away to the hideout too.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 26, 2013)

vered said:


> next chapter should be a good one.



I hope so.  



It consists of

Kakashi seeing Minato and Sasuke

Obito seeing Minato

Minato realizing Obito murdered him and his wife and everyone who was helping the birth.

Sasuke seeing Kakashi and Obito.


----------



## Plume (Jun 26, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> I hope so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a whole lotta seeing those characters are doing... It reminds me of this: "clone baby"


----------



## ch1p (Jun 27, 2013)

Regardless, on top of 10tails is an interesting place to be in. Taken out of context, it wouldn't be Rinne Tensei which I'd assume he was doing, but something related to 10tails instead. It works as 'sacrifice' imagery, maybe.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 27, 2013)

Okay takL do your magic i already send you the message !!! Where are you ???

Give use the preview and translation !!


----------



## takL (Jun 27, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> Okay takL do your magic i already send you the message !!! Where are you ???
> 
> Give use the preview and translation !!



hey alexu! just saw ur mail. 
i posted this to the chap 636discussion thread yesterday. 
"obito speeds up/accelerates towards mugen tsukuyomi...!!and then...!!"


----------



## Hasan (Jun 27, 2013)

Hopefully, we get to see Minato's reaction...



takL said:


> hey alexu! just saw ur mail.
> i posted this to the chap 636discussion thread yesterday.
> "obito speeds up/accelerates towards mugen tsukuyomi...!!and then...!!"



Oh well, I tried. :amazed


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 27, 2013)

takL said:


> hey alexu! just saw ur mail.
> i posted this to the chap 636discussion thread yesterday.
> "obito speeds up/accelerates towards mugen tsukuyomi...!!and then...!!"



Thank you !!

So yeah his dead... he revives Madara , No TNJ ? 

I think there still be one TNJ , yet Obito will not screw Madara's plan

What a piece of shit character and the worst villain ever...


----------



## Jad (Jun 27, 2013)

In the previews, it's always a "and then.......!?"


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 27, 2013)

takL said:


> hey alexu! just saw ur mail.
> i posted this to the chap 636discussion thread yesterday.
> "obito speeds up/accelerates towards mugen tsukuyomi...!!and then...!!"



and then Juubi destroys the moon.


----------



## Mateush (Jun 27, 2013)

I always wondered how Madara can be RT'd and back to his young form. So I predict the will rod on the perfect Hashirama's clone will be used. Madara will disappear from the battlefield for some time. That's also how he can live for eternal, not like RS.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 27, 2013)

Mateush said:


> I always wondered how Madara can be RT'd and back to his young form. So I predict the will rod on the perfect Hashirama's clone will be used. Madara will disappear from the battlefield for some time. That's also how he can live for eternal, not like RS.



nope it will be asspull , the cracks will heal and he will be alive no more edo tensei.... alive and well


----------



## Addy (Jun 27, 2013)

i predict the chapter ends with moon eye plan done............... and obito dead


----------



## takL (Jun 27, 2013)

madara my vol says 'use it (the black sprig) on the occasion of rikudoh no jutsu'.

anyhoo i think hell summon the hash clone when he needs it.


alexu9696 said:


> Thank you !!
> 
> So yeah his dead... he revives Madara , No TNJ ?
> 
> I think there still be one TNJ , yet Obito will not screw Madara's plan



donno but it sounds more like obitos intending to do the job himself to me.



Hasan said:


> Oh well, I tried. :amazed



appreciated.


----------



## Rose (Jun 27, 2013)

I predict Obito revives Rin instead and than she is made the Juubi host. 

Kishimotroll is capable of this. I will lol cry forever.


----------



## takL (Jun 27, 2013)

Rose said:


> I predict Obito revives Rin instead



i predict he tries. basically he had no intention to revive the senile.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2013)

Naruto and minato sensed obito so one or both of the will go to obito or something and they will try and take madaras control from him. Maybe obito will cry as he dies and says something to naruto to beat madara like vegeta said to goku about frieza when he was dying


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 27, 2013)

I predict Obito's hair becoming white while using Rinne Tensei, just like it was with Nagato.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 27, 2013)

It's now or never for Obito. I'm guessing he'll at least attempt something to screw over Madara.



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I predict Obito's hair becoming white while using Rinne Tensei, just like it was with Nagato.



Hmm, not sure if want.


----------



## Maracunator (Jun 28, 2013)

I predict Obito either having a flashback for him to at least notice how wrong he went or contemplating that his twisted vision of meeting Rin again won't come to fruition. Whichever happens, Obito knows he can't stop the Rinne Tensei but wills himself into resurrecting the ninjas he just slaughtered as well, so at least that increases the odds of defeating a now mortal Madara before he becomes the Juubi Jinchuuriki.


----------



## Annabella (Jun 28, 2013)

I predict that Obito will be able to take Kakashi out of kamuiland. 





takL said:


> hey alexu! just saw ur mail.
> i posted this to the chap 636discussion thread yesterday.
> *"obito speeds up/accelerates towards mugen tsukuyomi...!!and then...!!*"



So, they're closer to achieving their infinite tsukuyomi goal, I think Obito must have revived Madara so he could be the jin.

He might have done it in spite though, making Madara mortal at least gives the alliance a (very slim) chance to kill him.


----------



## Mambo (Jun 28, 2013)

He will use rinne tensei to revive rin.

Obito: "Wait, why i never think of this possibility before ?"


----------



## Moeka (Jun 28, 2013)

Obita attempts to counter Madara's control somehow but fail.
Someone tries to stop Madara, maybe the Kages?
Minato accelerates towards Obito.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 28, 2013)

mambo said:


> He will use rinne tensei to revive rin.
> 
> Obito: "Wait, why i never think of this possibility before ?"



He said that the rin that died was a fake, he would not revive a fake (in his mind)

But i already see a nice turn around.... i was wrong.... you where right Naruto..... sensei minato blah blah

Coversion before death...... it will be funny as hell


----------



## Mambo (Jun 28, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> He said that the rin that died was a fake, he would not revive a fake (in his mind)



Oh c'mon, since when we take obito's words seriously when it comes to RRRIIIIIIINNNN?

"This war is not about rin", proceed to talk about rin 5 pages after it

"The rin that dead is fake" proceed to remember the rin that was dead when tortured by madara


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 28, 2013)

mambo said:


> Oh c'mon, since when we take obito's words seriously when it comes to RRRIIIIIIINNNN?
> 
> "This war is not about rin", proceed to talk about rin 5 pages after it
> 
> "The rin that dead is fake" proceed to remember the rin that was dead when tortured by madara



His retarded delusional and a complete shit. character.... but he can't accept reality and that is why i think he will not revive rin..... that and why the hell would kishi bring a 12 old girl on the battlefield ?? 

Life is pain !!!!


----------



## Abz (Jun 28, 2013)

Annabella said:


> I predict that Obito will be able to take Kakashi out of kamuiland.
> 
> So, they're closer to achieving their infinite tsukuyomi goal, I think Obito must have revived Madara so he could be the jin.
> *
> He might have done it in spite though, making Madara mortal at least gives the alliance a (very slim) chance to kill him*.



Better a slim chance than no chance at all....


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 28, 2013)

Prediction tiem

Title: Dark Will

Chapter starts with Obito performing rinne tensei, and Madara standing up. The hokages also stand and drop the barrier, heading closer to Juubi and where Obito is. Madara also goes ahead and appears right beside Obito.

Madara: "Its useless."

Madara then covers Juubi with Susanoo's aura, while connecting his Hashirama cells to it. Obito is right beside Madara, inside of susanoo's jewel. Madara then uses Juubi's tails to make the hokages stand back, they arrive on the floor, looking up at Madara.

Sasuke and Naruto are looking at the scene perplexed.

Madara: "finally, I can become complete once again."

Madara then puts his hand over Obito's shoulder, and sucks back his "will". Obito starts to look old, as if he went throught the same thing as Nagato, when he was stabbed by gedo mazou, and then his hair becomes white. He falls apparently unconscious.

We get painels of the hokages looking up perplexed, while Naruto and Sasuke arrive behind them, both on their summons.

Then we see Madara completly revigorated and alive, the cracks are gone and his eyes are closed. When he opens his eyes though, he is not looking at the hokages, but directly at both Naruto and Sasuke, as if he had realized something after getting what he left on Obito back.

Naruto and Sasuke look at each other surprised. And then Madara starts to laugh maniacally at them. Hashirama frowns at him.

Meanwhile, Obito opens his eyes while lying on the floor, and his sharingan eye has lost its tomoes, as a sign that he has used Izanagi.

Madara looks down at Obito, and proceeds to throw him out. Minato teleports to catch him in the air, and then arrives on the floor holding him.

Madara looks at Minato with disdain: "heh."

Minato looks at Obito's face, and questions: "Obito?"

Obito: "..."

Naruto looks at them and thinks of Kakashi. Kurama then is shown inside of Naruto: "You better be ready, Naruto. Madara is worse than you can imagine." Naruto looks worried.

Naruto then looks at Sasuke, while Sasuke is looking serious at Madara. Sasuke has a flashback of Itachi, he remembers everything that Itachi told him about Madara, as well as his objective of stopping the edo tensei. He also thinks of Tobi, and whatever Kabuto has told him and Itachi about the war.

Sasuke: "So it has come to this..."

Naruto: "Sasuke...what do you know?"

Sasuke turns to Naruto.

The last painel has Madara getting ready for something, and saying: "Ok, lets begin!"


----------



## Klue (Jun 28, 2013)

Don't stop there Jeanne.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Jun 29, 2013)

Is Madara going to start MEP asap? He could nuke the hokages until he gets bored and they he can start it


----------



## Rai (Jun 29, 2013)

mambo said:


> He will use rinne tensei to revive rin.
> 
> Obito: "Wait, why i never think of this possibility before ?"





alexu9696 said:


> He said that the rin that died was a fake, he would not revive a fake (in his mind)
> 
> But i already see a nice turn around.... i was wrong.... you where right Naruto..... sensei minato blah blah
> 
> Coversion before death...... it will be funny as hell





mambo said:


> Oh c'mon, since when we take obito's words seriously when it comes to RRRIIIIIIINNNN?
> 
> "This war is not about rin", proceed to talk about rin 5 pages after it
> 
> "The rin that dead is fake" proceed to remember the rin that was dead when tortured by madara





alexu9696 said:


> His retarded delusional and a complete shit. character.... but he can't accept reality and that is why i think he will not revive rin..... that and why the hell would kishi bring a 12 old girl on the battlefield ??
> 
> Life is pain !!!!




Omg, the amount of *** of this posts is so much that now I have brain cancer.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 30, 2013)

Predict:
Madara's almost complete the Rinne Tensei.
Suddenly we see two yellow flashes.
Minato appears in front of Madara and cut his hands, preparing the Rinne Tensei seals, with fast kunai swing.
Then Naruto appears near the Madara.
-I distract him, dad!
-I count on you, my boy.
Minato appears near the Obito, looks shocked and disappointed. He finally realise, what happend 16years ago. Obito bleeding, Minato puts hands on his body.
-I absorbed this part of yours body  with *Jutsuname* Seal.
Obito opens his eyes and smiles weakly.
-Sensei, you are late as always.
-Where is Kakashi?
-I left him in my world.
-We need to get  him back, - Minato glances back at Naruto and Madara. - And get you out of here. Without you Madara is more harmless. Naruto and other will take care of him.
-You understimates him, sensei, - Obito bloody cough. - Even without Juubi he is stronger than each of us.
-I believe in my son and his comrades. Let them do this job.
-I cant go back into my world. Wounds are too deep.
Minato teleports inside Obito's dimension and we see Kakashi trying to use Kamui, but failed because of lack of chakra. He see Minato and looks shocked.
-I glad to see you wearing my old gift in your pocket.

Madara's going fury.
 -Now the game is over, weakly moles.
We see full Susano and Mokuton Forest around him, the Barrier around the Juubi disappear and Hashirama looks worried.
"I cant suppress the Juubi's will and fight with Madara at the same time".
Five Kages and Orochimaru appears on the last page.
The end.


----------



## Abz (Jun 30, 2013)

Harbour said:


> Predict:
> Madara's almost complete the Rinne Tensei.
> Suddenly we see two yellow flashes.
> Minato appears in front of Madara and cut his hands, preparing the Rinne Tensei seals, with fast kunai swing.
> ...





Minato isn't that godly man....


----------



## ImSerious (Jun 30, 2013)

yes he is


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 30, 2013)

Abz said:


> Minato isn't that godly man....



Minato is the God of Space/Time. Tobirama even approves.


----------



## mrsaphen (Jun 30, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Minato is the God of Space/Time. Tobirama even approves.



Obito is the God of space/time. Even Kakashi and Minato approves.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 30, 2013)

I won't ask much for the next chapter, all I want are

1- Obito's death
2- the Final form of the 10tails + I want It to be able to destroy that annoying barrier. ~.~ 

that will be more than enough for me.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 30, 2013)

I predict Madara becomeing alive and he procedes to become a jin, obito gets tnj and he dies being forced to revive Madara , Minato and Naruto says something , and the juubi will ?!


----------



## navy (Jun 30, 2013)

Please let Obito be redeemed.


----------



## takL (Jun 30, 2013)

kish likes minato. 

my prediction (most likely a miss again)
minato tries to save obito from madaras control. kakashi following obito comes out of the kamui space. he and naruto joins minato to prevent madara from becoming 10bs jinchuriki. sasuke shoots his amateras arrow at obito but the fire is put out by madaras mange. then madara and sasuke face each other.
meanwhile obito attempts to be jinchuriki himself.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 30, 2013)

takL said:


> kish likes minato.
> 
> my prediction (most likely a miss again)
> minato tries to save obito from madaras control. kakashi following obito comes out of the kamui space. he and naruto joins minato to prevent madara from becoming 10bs jinchuriki. sasuke shoots his amateras arrow at obito but the fire is put out by madaras mange. then madara and sasuke face each other.
> meanwhile obito attempts to be jinchuriki himself.



This is good.  Hope it's the one.


----------



## Addy (Jun 30, 2013)

on one hand, i want minato to troll obito. on the other hand,  that means TNJ which means obito wont die this chapter and he would be saved.  my dick is confused.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 30, 2013)

I think, many of us secretly want Minato to troll Madara.


But i like takL's prediction too.


----------



## ImSerious (Jun 30, 2013)

i think many of us know that minato _is_ going to troll madara


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Jun 30, 2013)

i want Madara to lose control over situation... he is too confident this whole time... want more mad faces of Mads!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 30, 2013)

takL said:


> kish likes minato.
> 
> my prediction (most likely a miss again)
> minato tries to save obito from madaras control. kakashi following obito comes out of the kamui space. he and naruto joins minato to prevent madara from becoming 10bs jinchuriki. sasuke shoots his amateras arrow at obito but the fire is put out by madaras mange. then madara and sasuke face each other.
> meanwhile obito attempts to be jinchuriki himself.



If Minato saves Obito, then Minato is more of a hero than Naruto is.

If Sasuke fights Madara alone then Sasuke is more of a hero than Naruto is.

Not happening.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 30, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> If Minato saves Obito, then Minato is more of a hero than Naruto is.
> 
> If Sasuke fights Madara alone then Sasuke is more of a hero than Naruto is.
> 
> Not happening.



How will that make them more of a hero than Naruto?


----------



## Abz (Jun 30, 2013)

Not expecting much....

Obito suffering...

Madara being a cocky bastard...

Minato has a cardiac arrest...

and kakashi follows suite out of kamui....

bish bash bosh ...juubi's your grandma...


----------



## Samehadaman (Jun 30, 2013)

I want someone to host the Juubi and get that thing over with. I don't care if it's Madara, Obito, Sasuke, Orochimaru, Tenten or Teuchi, that thing is the most boring antagonist in the whole manga to me. I honestly can't gather an ounce of enthusiasm about that thing.
The sooner it leaves the battlefield the better.


----------



## Shattering (Jun 30, 2013)

FB of Obito thinking in a 13 years old girl then he dies, Minato sees it and goes all out against Madara with *Hirashin lvl 147*, Madara kicks his ass with his fan in base and says *"Wtf is wrong with this lady"*, Minato is regenerating, Naruto yells* "Daddy you ok?"*, chapter ends.


----------



## ImSerious (Jun 30, 2013)

Next chapter, madara wakes up from the genjutsu minato placed on him with his pinky toe the second he arrived on the battlefield and minato already has his kunai by his throat. madara is sealed, chapter ends.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 30, 2013)

Now seriously, we want a chapter with madara doing something and with juubi ect , yeah clearly its going to be a flashback and a minato to obito talk , its going to be so pathetic fuck you kishi


----------



## Klue (Jun 30, 2013)

The return of old-man Madara. For how can a return to life grant him such youth?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 30, 2013)

Madara laughs at obito and says something like you thought you had the upperhand. And he tells obito he was behind rins kidnapping


----------



## vered (Jun 30, 2013)

Klue said:


> The return of old-man Madara. For how can a return to life grant him such youth?



All he needs to do is use preta path to rejuvenate himself.


----------



## Abz (Jun 30, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Madara laughs at obito and says something like you thought you had the upperhand.* And he tells obito he was behind rins kidnapping*



fixed.

and yes i want this 

I think Madara is more sinister than Kishi is letting on


----------



## Plague (Jun 30, 2013)

It would be downright SICK if Madara orchestrated the entire "Obito witnesses Rin's death" moment.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 30, 2013)

Plague said:


> It would be downright SICK if Madara orchestrated the entire "Obito witnesses Rin's death" moment.



I always thought he did and the fact that Rin essentially killed herself doesn't really change it. Maybe he didn't plan for her to die in that exact way but she still died. 

The Zetsuit's willingness to help him, as well as Madara's warning right beforehand, is still very weird to me.


----------



## Black Oblivion (Jun 30, 2013)

Madara becoming Juubi jin and Juubi possibly becoming perfect.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 30, 2013)

As long as Obito dies i will consider the next chapter a success.


----------



## Rosi (Jun 30, 2013)

As long as Obito trolls i will consider the next chapter a success.


But seriously, Kishi, please, kill him off next chap. Don't make me and him suffer for too long


----------



## UchihaSage (Jun 30, 2013)

Could the real Rin still be alive? Haha, Kishi


----------



## Animaeon (Jun 30, 2013)

Rosi said:


> As long as Obito trolls i will consider the next chapter a success.
> 
> 
> But seriously, Kishi, please, kill him off next chap. Don't make me and him suffer for too long




But what if Kishi has something good planned for Obito? :33


----------



## Revolution (Jun 30, 2013)

I predict this is the climax chapter I have been waiting for with Kakashi seeing not just his former Master, but *Sasuke* there right along with Team Seven, so he knows he is not a failure.

Also, we should be getting some answers.


----------



## Rosi (Jun 30, 2013)

Animaeon said:


> But what if Kishi has something good planned for Obito? :33



good joke 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Klue (Jun 30, 2013)

Fiona said:


> As long as Obito dies i will consider the next chapter a success.



We are in agreement. Time for this loser to meet his end.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 30, 2013)

I hope we see Kakashi get kyuubi chakra and healed.


----------



## SharinganRinnegan (Jul 1, 2013)

Marsala said:


> Now that Obito is gone, nothing can stop Kakashi from soloing the Juubi and Madara with Kamui, sealing them forever in the box dimension!
> 
> Right, Kishi?
> 
> ...



lmaooooooooooo your cries fall on deaf ears. Kishi's favorite literary technique is inputting/mentioning important character attributes, then never using them ever again just to keep the readers suspenseful.  Plus kakshi already stated he wont be able to da DAT Kamui once Juubi reach final form

but on topic...... I predict Madara shows us he can be DAT FV as he continues to troll Obito, says some slick shit about his power, and makes EdoKages & company shit in their pants while they sit there helplessly allowing Juubi to concentrate on gathering more energy and offer more compliments to Madara's power and cruelness

its all about DAT Madz


----------



## Virgofenix (Jul 1, 2013)

MS81 said:


> I hope we see Kakashi get kyuubi chakra and healed.



Madara doesn't have anything to nullify Kakashi's Kamui now, honestly. If Kakashi just drags Madara+Juubi into the Kamui dimension, it's over.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 1, 2013)

Virgofenix said:


> Madara doesn't have anything to nullify Kakashi's Kamui now, honestly. If Kakashi just drags Madara+Juubi into the Kamui dimension, it's over.





If Madara becomes Juubi's Jinchuriki he basically becomes god. I very much doubt that Kamui could keep him sealed.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 1, 2013)

I don't think it'll be action packed. Then again, Kishi hates Obito but the dude deserves a proper send off at least. I say it'll be a flashback chapter.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 1, 2013)

It really should be a flashback chapter. There are too many loose ends with Obito. Unfortunately, now is not the time to explain a lot of them so I suspect many will just go on to be unexplained. Still, there is a chance to fix some of them.

The last chapter was far too abrupt. Obito needs at least one good flashback chapter to wrap everything up. IMO he deserves two, but I think we can forget about Kiri and Akatsuki being touched at this point. They don't fit in any longer.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 1, 2013)

I honestly don't think a death flashback can be revealing on his cold-blooded actions...it'll be more emotional. Maybe an emotional answer to not taking back Kakashi's eye, a convo he had with Madara during his time at cave or the time he decided to join Akatsuki but that's it. Mist storyline and rest is out of place.


----------



## auem (Jul 1, 2013)

Obito rinne tensei rikodu...


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 1, 2013)

I really hope Obito does something crazy before he dies. Something to try to fuck up Madara's plans maybe?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 1, 2013)

Obito meets with Rin after life

Obito: We are finally together! 

Rin: I thought Kakashi was going to die, that's why I came here. 

Obito: Rin..now we can be-

Rin: Shut up you little piece of shit. I died to save Konoha from a Bijuu attack yet you shat on it a year after 

Obito: but ri-

Rin: Yeah _Fake _Rin right? Get lost. 

Obito:


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Jul 1, 2013)

Chapter 636: Sasuke the saviour of the world
Sasuke: It's over.
Madara: It won't be over until infinite tsukuyomi is activated!
Sasuke: Look closer.
Madara: What? No way, impossible!
[Sasuke stabbed the Juubi with Totsuka]
Madara: Nooooooooo
[Sasuke proceeds to amaterasu mortal Madara]

The end 

Serious prediction:
-Obito dies. He's final words are: "sorry Itachi Kakashi, Rin"
-Minato realizes the truth about Obito; is disapointed. Cue flashback panels.
-First sign of the Juubi's final transformation: the 3 missing tomoe appear in it's eye. The barrier and the sealing jutsu instantly disappear. The Hokage are surprised, Madara expected it and says he has to hurry.
-Madara summons Hashi's clone and is rinne tensei'd inside it.
-Madara runs towards the Juubi and as he starts to try to seal the Juubi in himself... the Juubi speaks: "seems like... that man isn't here..."

Juubi for FV! 



Arya Stark said:


> Obito meets with Rin after life
> 
> Obito: We are finally together!
> 
> ...


Trouble in paradise. Literally


----------



## Mariko (Jul 1, 2013)

Obito rinne tensei Neiji.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Jul 1, 2013)

Juubi reveals he has a conscious and post-pones Madara's initial attempt to make him submit. Some recollection of the past battle with Rikudou ensues before Madara makes his final move. I mean seriously, all Bijuu have some form of sentience except for the original? Nonsense...


----------



## Sunspear7 (Jul 1, 2013)

If Madara indeed planned Rin's death, then I am sure Obito knows about it. Even though he said the dead Rin was "fake" in his eyes, I still expect him to have one last trick against Madara.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 1, 2013)

Madara forces Obito to use Rinne Tensei... Obito dies and Madara is resurrected.

Madara: _"Finally the time has come. Bijuu are only slaves to those with blessed eyes... As the original Bijuu you are no different... Juubi... Hakke no Fuin Shiki!!!"_

Flash of light and insane explosion, instantly wiping out most of the alliance... 

Madara's silhouette is seen walking from the center of the light...
Naruto is enraged and shouts Madara's name.

Madara appears in front of the alliance. He collapses to one knee...
Madara: _"Ughhh..."_

Horns grow out of Madara's head.. His body starts cracking... Parts of his skin are peeling off.. His eyes turn into Sharinnegan!! He raises his head revealing an insane grin...

Juubi: _"Sorry... But Madara isn't home right now..."_

Chapter end


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 1, 2013)

WTH ? People forget Madara said you will return to me and gaved a big smile, its very obivous that he was behind this, like Zetsu said Madara choose Obito.... 

So for god sake don't be suprised when we will learn that Madara was behind that....

I mean Minato was not there ?? the fastest hokage duhhh its clealry madara's plan


----------



## zuul (Jul 1, 2013)

Obito's flashbacks.
Obito dies.
Mada is revived.
Mada succeeds in becoming the Jin.


----------



## Klue (Jul 1, 2013)

auem said:


> Obito rinne tensei rikodu...



Impossible. :sanji


----------



## auem (Jul 1, 2013)

Klue said:


> Impossible. :sanji



well,in his dying breath he will bitch to Rikodu for creating ninja system....fitting for his character...


----------



## Jad (Jul 1, 2013)

I predict Obito flash back, Minato crying, some shit from Naruto, I don't know......Sakura healing, Kages taking a piss break. Kishi wasting panels as usual on fodders holding up their arms playing air guitar like a bunch of retards.


----------



## RockSauron (Jul 1, 2013)

Maybe Obito brings back Izuna since the Rinnegan is technically his ey (so he has the genetic material to do so).

And then... I have no clue whatsoever what would happen. We could go into another flashback about Madara and Izuna and something about brothers and I really have no idea. Yeah, it's a stupid thought, I know.


----------



## Klue (Jul 1, 2013)

auem said:


> well,in his dying breath he will bitch to Rikodu for creating ninja system....fitting for his character...



No.

He will think of Rin and only Rin.


----------



## auem (Jul 1, 2013)

Klue said:


> No.
> 
> He will think of Rin and only Rin.



it is for Rin.....

off course my second choice is he rinne-tensei Rin...just for lulz...


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 1, 2013)

Knowing Kishi Obito will probably revive Itachi. And Minato.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Jul 1, 2013)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> Juubi reveals he has a conscious and post-pones Madara's initial attempt to make him submit. Some recollection of the past battle with Rikudou ensues before Madara makes his final move. I mean seriously, all Bijuu have some form of sentience except for the original? Nonsense...





Coldhands said:


> Juubi: _"Sorry... But Madara isn't home right now..."_
> 
> Chapter end


You guys know what's up 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVfmMdqjkVw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KingBoo (Jul 1, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Obito meets with Rin after life
> 
> Obito: We are finally together!
> 
> ...



lmao that would be great. kishi make it happen!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 1, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Obito meets with Rin after life
> 
> Obito: We are finally together!
> 
> ...



Incoming 5-chapter side-story about Obito getting rejected.


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Incoming 5-chapter side-story about Obito getting rejected.



i swear to whatever deity i will worship tomorrow.......... someone will die if that happens


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 1, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Incoming 5-chapter side-story about Obito getting rejected.



Rin: Why didn't you kill Kakashi? I missed him so much. 

Obito: 

This deserves a 4koma gag strip.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 1, 2013)

Addy said:


> i swear to whatever deity i will worship tomorrow.......... someone will die if that happens



Exactly.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 1, 2013)

Since Orochimaru used that white Zetsu as a sacrifice (or whatever was that), I think Obito will revive Madara and his white Zetsu part will die instead of him...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 1, 2013)

takL said:


> kish likes minato.
> 
> my prediction (most likely a miss again)
> minato tries to save obito from madaras control. kakashi following obito comes out of the kamui space. he and naruto joins minato to prevent madara from becoming 10bs jinchuriki. sasuke shoots his amateras arrow at obito but the fire is put out by madaras mange. then madara and sasuke face each other.
> meanwhile obito attempts to be jinchuriki himself.



Kishi would be redeemed if this happened.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Jul 1, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Rin: Why didn't you kill Kakashi? I missed him so much.
> 
> Obito:
> 
> This deserves a 4koma gag strip.


Could be an omake series at the end of the chapters


----------



## Boudicca (Jul 1, 2013)

Am I the only one who thinks that once Madara is alive (meaning no unlimited chakra or immortality or non-damaging body) there will be a rematch of him and the Gokage? Maybe then we'll see their 'full power' put to use properly instead of it going to waste on an immortal demigod.


----------



## mlc818 (Jul 1, 2013)

Majin Lu said:


> Since Orochimaru used that white Zetsu as a sacrifice (or whatever was that), I think Obito will revive Madara and his white Zetsu part will die instead of him...



While I don't know if this will happen, this never occurred to me as a possibility until you mentioned it.  I expected that Minato would do something to temporarily seal or restrict Madara's influence, but a "white zetsu died" excuse would be clever.  It would leave him with the ability to say his last words, although it leaves the flaw that then Obito would get no *real* redemption.  He needs a Zabuza-protecting-the-village moment, as opposed to just regrets as he is moments from dying.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 1, 2013)

Obito had to have a reason for wanting sasuke to become evil and the frog and naruto seeing something in sasuke. i think to revive madara obito needed a vessel madara probably intended for nagato to revive him in obito. so obito will revive madara in sasuke. it will be revealed that obito implanted black rods in sasuke either when he first got him after the itachi fight or sometime and he wanted sasuke to become evil because the hate allows madaras will to take over or it amplifies it. sasuke will start having rods come from him and madara gets revived and in the end of the chapter maduske is born or whatever. or the edo body becomes real


----------



## Deadway (Jul 2, 2013)

*Prediction*
Incomplete Gift
_
Obito cries in agony_
Minato: That's..Obi-
Minato starts breaking his hand seal
Tobirama: FOURTH HOKAGE!
Hiruzen: MINATO, THE SEAL!
Minato: THE SEAL WON'T MATTER IF HE'S USING THE JUTSU I THINK HE'S USING! *When Naruto fought Pain...this jutsu brought the dead back*
_Minato throws his kunai towards Obito
_
_Minato teleports and starts removing the rods_
Madara: ! I don't think so
Madara starts running towards Minato only to be stopped by Tobirama, Hirzuen and Hashirama
Madara: What's the meaning of this!? Cancelling the only jutsu you people had that would keep this world alive to save this piece of garbage? He's the one that started all of this!
Minato: He's my student, it's my fault this all started.
Madara: Ah...so you're the great yellow flash he kept talking about...I'll personally target you then.
Hashirama: Stand down Madara, you can't take on all of us, you can't even defeat me.
Madara: Wrong again Hashirama, look closely, I am you, I have the power of the sage, you think your brother and this pathetic old man who calls himself hokage can take me down when the current 5 kages couldn't? If the so called god of shinobi can't stop me WHO CAN!?
Hashirama: Tread carefully Madara, that title means nothing in terms of combat ability, I was granted this title as being the first shinobi to gather all the alliances, you also would have held this title with me if you didn't attack the leaf. You can underestimate my brother all you want but make no mistake, Sarutobi is the strongest one here.
Madara: Then please show me what the real "god of shinobi" can do.
Hiruzen: Gladly. 
-----------
Minato: I need a medic!
Obito: No...why would...why are you even here..I ...why save me....after all I did.
Minato: Watching you die, was like watching Naruto die, you reminded me of my failure to die early and leave him in this world, as I left you.
Obito: It doesn't matter, I would have chosen this path...no matter what, since Rin....had to die anyway...
Minato: We can still save you..you can still be rede--
Obito: ENOUGH...I'm not willing to be redeemed, I deserve this...I've lost this battle...but I won't lose the war......I...won't lose to him....
Minato: You can't possibly fight like this, without medical support, you will lose this war.
Obito: 4th...Minato...sensei..I understand...which is why I need to do something....
_Obito warps into Kamui land_
Kakashi: !?
Obito: Kakashi...come here....
_Kakashi starts up raikiri_
Obito weaves some signs
Kakashi: !!? What...
_A mouth comes out the ground and eats Kakashi, then Kakashi comes back out good as new._
Kakashi: this is...why?
Obito: I...believe my gift from back then...is expiring...correct? 
_Kakashi's vision in his sharingan is almost all gone_
Kakashi: Yeah...
Obito: Then let me...fix that problem
_Obito puts his hands near his eye and rips his eye out_
Kakashi: !? OBITO
_Obito collapses on the ground_
Kakashi: Why now? We can go back to how things--
Obito: You damn fools...the only way I can go back....is to die....here and now.
_Kakashi starts tearing up_
Obito: Take my other eye..with this, you'll be complete....
Kakashi: ...is there anything....I can do...in return with the time left..
Obito: Yeah....I...always wanted to see...what was behind that damn mask of yours..
_Kakashi smiles_
Kakashi: Alright..
_Obito's rinnegan eye widens, then a panel shows his mouth smile, then fades back to normal_
--------------------
_Madara is shown being launched into rubble with Susano on_
Madara: The staff has quite the striking power...
Hiruzen: That's not all if can do.
Minato: !?
Naruto: !
Sasuke: !??
*Last panel shows Kakashi coming out of Kamui holding Obito's dead body without a mask on, and zooming into his new sharingan*
*Chapter End.*


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jul 2, 2013)

predict obito will resurrect madara and say he has no regrets and hopes madara creates the world in which he can be apart of.

madara starts to fade and his soul leaves the edo body and resurrects in his man cave old as shit a says i done fucked up.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 2, 2013)

Boudicca said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that once Madara is alive (meaning no unlimited chakra or immortality or non-damaging body) there will be a rematch of him and the Gokage? Maybe then we'll see their 'full power' put to use properly instead of it going to waste on an immortal demigod.



Maybe they'll actually die this time.

But I am not seeing this happening. 

I think we can all safely assume that everyone other than Naruto, Sasuke, and the four hokages aren't going to do anything else other than cheer Naruto/Sasuke on and, when the time comes, every character will get one irrelevant and meaningless hit on Madara or the Juubi.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 2, 2013)

Prediction:


Obito dies resurrecting Madara, gives a flipping off to him before he expires
The Jyubi shatters Hashirama's Torii Jutsu and rises onto two feet to begin its final transformation
Minato learns Obito is Tobi, regrets what happens but is glad to see him go
Kakashi manages to return to the real world and Katsuyu gets to him
Naruto finally reenters Biju Mode and forms Kurama's Avatar, Sasuke goes V4 Susano'o and notes the signifcant difference between him and Naruto
Naruto creates clones which power up the Alliance again.
Orochimaru appears on the last page, having regained the power that Itachi sealed away and manages to take over Madara while he's still recovering from the effects of the resurrection.


----------



## Deana (Jul 2, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Obito meets with Rin after life
> 
> Obito: We are finally together!
> 
> ...


And I'd rate a chapter like this a solid ten. 

It is great thinking the little troll that couldn't would get what he deserves in the after life too. 

*And then Kushina shows up*
Kushina: Is this the little sh*t that decided to kick me while I was down?


----------



## SharinganRinnegan (Jul 2, 2013)

Deadway said:


> [sp]*Prediction*
> Incomplete Gift
> _
> Obito cries in agony_
> ...



Sarutrollbi?


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 2, 2013)

YES! Let us have a Sarutobi oriented chapter just for the lulz


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 2, 2013)

It will be an intersting chapter, i belive its wraped up chapter because it will come with the new voulme

So this means..... obito dies.... madara gets to be jinchuuriki.... and the volume will have this start


----------



## Harbour (Jul 2, 2013)

Predict chapter ends with Madara being sealed with Juubi's Ghost Dragons Seal.
Editor's note: what a shocking twist! The Juubi show itself!


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jul 2, 2013)

No flashbacks.

No flashbacks.

But we all know Obito's death is going to bring.


----------



## Yuna (Jul 2, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Rin: Why didn't you kill Kakashi? I missed him so much.
> 
> Obito:
> 
> This deserves a 4koma gag strip.


Allow me to be "that" guy:
Souls do not remember anything that happened in their afterlife after being brought back to life. Apparently, this is based on Buddhist beliefs in the afterlife (reincarnation).


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 2, 2013)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> No flashbacks.
> 
> No flashbacks.
> 
> *But we all know Obito's death is going to bring*.



hell no we got it already its all RINNN!! 

No need for a flashback..... just death....


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 2, 2013)

Im predicting:

-Obito flashback
-Madara being revived with this cool little process that shows his edo body turning into a real one
-Madara recalling the favor he told Obito he'd have him do
-Naruto getting pissed at Madara for throwing away his partner's life
-Juubi beginning to break the barrier and transform


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 2, 2013)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Im predicting:
> 
> -Obito flashback
> -Madara being revived with this cool little process that shows his edo body turning into a real one
> ...


After everything Obito has done, why would Naruto get mad? Why would Minato get mad? Its Obito's fault for everything.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 2, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> After everything Obito has done, why would Naruto get mad? Why would Minato get mad? Its Obito's fault for everything.


Naruto's not the type of person to hold grudges or wish gruesome fates upon others.

Obito might have done some really fucked up shit, but he's still a person.

As for Minato... I never even mentioned him. 

Well, whatever, whether he gets upset about it or not is such a minor detail anyways.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 2, 2013)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Naruto's not the type of person to hold grudges or wish gruesome fates upon others.
> 
> Obito might have done some really fucked up shit, but he's still a person.
> 
> ...



Yeah naruto would forgive him, but im not sure minato will.... he lost his wife and had to put a monster in his own child

I would not be suprised if minato hits him


----------



## Animaeon (Jul 2, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> After everything Obito has done, why would Naruto get mad? Why would Minato get mad? Its Obito's fault for everything.



This is Naruto we're talking about. He's supposed to disapprove everything that goes against his ideals, even if it means defending the bad guy.

Remember how shouted at Zabuza for not caring about Haku's death, even though he still believed that same Haku killed Sasuke?


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 2, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> After everything Obito has done, why would Naruto get mad? Why would Minato get mad? Its Obito's fault for everything.



You forgot that Naruto was happy and laughing when he saw Edo Nagato, you know the mentally ill person that blew up Konoha.


----------



## Yuna (Jul 2, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> You forgot that Naruto was happy and laughing when he saw Edo Nagato, you know the mentally ill person that blew up Konoha.


Except Nagato had a kinda-OK reason for doing so. And the only reason he died was because he redeemed himself by *reviving everyone in Konoha*.

Obito, meanwhile, is trying to end the world and has never shown any signs of redeeming himself. Plus, people have been repeatedly telling Naruto that Obito is nothing like Nagato and that there's no way to redeem him (and Naruto has agreed with those statements).


----------



## Trance Kuja (Jul 2, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> After everything Obito has done, *why would Naruto get mad?* Why would Minato get mad? Its Obito's fault for everything.



Because that's who Naruto is. He forgives and attributes someone's malevolence to some outside force.  If we see Madara scrap Obito, we'll see the teary scene of him making some kind of stupid confession while Naruto looks over him with new resolve (not that he needed it) to bring down Madar once and for all (reminiscent of the scene in DBZ where Vegeta sheds a tear on his deathbed before Goku prepares to fight Frieza).


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 2, 2013)

All the joking aside; I will seriously pretend a character named Obito never existed if there is a "and he finally meets with Rin afterlife" kind of scene.

Just.

Ew.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 2, 2013)

Obito will say 'SORRY' to Kakashi and bids him farewell. 

Madara gets his own bijuu chakra mode after becoming the juubi jn.


----------



## Abz (Jul 2, 2013)

falconzx said:


> Obito:



 

After last week i wouldn't even be surprised....or mad


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 2, 2013)

Yuna said:


> *Except Nagato had a kinda-OK reason for doing so. *And the only reason he died was because he redeemed himself by *reviving everyone in Konoha*.
> 
> Obito, meanwhile, is trying to end the world and has never shown any signs of redeeming himself. Plus, people have been repeatedly telling Naruto that Obito is nothing like Nagato and that there's no way to redeem him (and Naruto has agreed with those statements).



Oh I guess Sasuke has an ok reason to kill everyone in Konoha then. Gotcha bro.

Nagato didn't redeem shit, he still killed all those people and caused immeasurable damage to the village and incredible pain to the individuals involved. 

I'm fine with Naruto not giving in to hate and killing him, I'm not fine with Naruto being happy to see him so soon. That was my point which you completely missed and which makes Naruto look crazy.

Don't insult my intelligence with dumb replies like this anymore please.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 2, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> After everything Obito has done, why would Naruto get mad? Why would Minato get mad? Its Obito's fault for everything.



because they are good guys this always happens they will get mad


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 2, 2013)

I expect a moment between Minato's team.

And Rinne Tensei Rin.

Or rinne tensei Uchiha clan. Or Akatsuki. Or Deidara 

And at the end of the chapter we see an uber powerful Jinchuriki madara


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jul 2, 2013)

there shouldnt be any more time wasted on obito, man became as much of a fail character as nagato.

if he were to say something it would be "if there was scum in team minato i am him, please naruto dont become scum like me"

almost as worst as nagato farewell message.


----------



## Talis (Jul 2, 2013)

Why did Obito remind of Rin, maybe because of ''Rin''ne Tensei?


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jul 2, 2013)

Talis said:


> Why did Obito remind of Rin, maybe because of ''Rin''ne Tensei?



i just see it as a glimpse of what he most cherishes before he dies.

but then again do you really wanna know what goes through the mind of fail characters.


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Jul 2, 2013)

I swear you people just look for things and make up retarded reasons to complain about this manga. 

Keywords are "LOOK" and "make up"

but anyways next chapter I predict narutoverse vs. Madara uchiha a.k.a the new rikudou sennin.


----------



## Rosi (Jul 2, 2013)

I don't really know whether I want this chapter to come out as soon as possible, or for it to not come out at all.

Such a weird feeling.


----------



## Talis (Jul 2, 2013)

If Obito pass away without his second flashback then this manga has really sunk below.


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 2, 2013)

Talis said:


> If Obito pass away without his second flashback then this manga has really sunk below.



And here is why no one wants the chapter. We are done with obits flashbacks


----------



## Addy (Jul 2, 2013)

i predict the ultimate pussy out for obito


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jul 2, 2013)

obito is going to edo tensei himself after getting the understanding back in the day of the jutsu from kabuto

dont ask how its possible, but it will be done


----------



## lain2501 (Jul 2, 2013)

Madara won't become a jin because it would simply end the manga...


----------



## falconzx (Jul 2, 2013)

Dark Uchiha said:


> obito is going to edo tensei himself after getting the understanding back in the day of the jutsu from kabuto
> 
> dont ask how its possible, but it will be done



Ofc it's possible, he copied it with his sharingan


----------



## Abz (Jul 2, 2013)

everyone is talking about Nardo getting mad...

guys if anyone is going to be mad...

it's kakashi....

I can not honestly see him just standing there and watching Obito suffer...

and does Nardo have any good enough reason to be mad ??? he knows fuck all about the 'real' connection with Obito and Kakashi...Gai kept it vague for a reason....


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 2, 2013)

^No one is gonna be mad at Obito's death. 

Maybe only Zetsu.


----------



## mrsaphen (Jul 2, 2013)

I predict Obito doing some shit and surviving.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 2, 2013)

Abz said:


> everyone is talking about Nardo getting mad...
> 
> guys if anyone is going to be mad...
> 
> ...



Kakashi is the one who led Obito to suffer...

so 

:/

Obitit be dying like bitch with annoying Rin flashbacks.(seriously, her 7/24 smiling face is starting to get on my nerves now)


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 2, 2013)

Abz said:


> everyone is talking about Nardo getting mad...
> 
> guys if anyone is going to be mad...
> 
> ...



He's the one who stabbed Obito in the first place 

Besides, he's in the other dimension right now. He doesn't know what's going on


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 2, 2013)

mrsaphen said:


> I predict Obito doing some shit and surviving.


_He is already mortally wounded._ Now he's forced to do a jutsu which will automatically result in his own death. There is no way out.


----------



## Abz (Jul 2, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Kakashi is the one who led Obito to suffer...
> 
> so
> 
> ...





Rainbow Cake said:


> He's the one who stabbed Obito in the first place
> 
> Besides, he's in the other dimension right now. He doesn't know what's going on




Dealing the blow and watching someone else deal the blow is 2 completely different things... 

especially when _that someone_ is also the enemy...

it's like that typical bully situation....

you fall out with a friend....later you see them get bullied by someone .....what would you do...just sit there and watch....or would you go help and stop it???

...regardless that you fell out with your friend....because in the end...

that* bond *is still there ....whether you like it or not.....


----------



## Addy (Jul 2, 2013)

now, i want obito to revive rin


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 2, 2013)

Abz said:


> Dealing the blow and watching someone else deal the blow is 2 completely different things...
> 
> especially when _that someone_ is also the enemy...
> 
> ...




Obito is in the situation of what Kakashi warned him about : "If you reject everyone's hands for you, no one will come to your help".

I'm one of people who believes in KakaObi bond -maybe more than anyone- but once Kakashi makes his resolve, he turns into a cold blooded bastard (case in point: Sasuke)

I'd be really happy if he steps up but last chapter kinda seals the deal on Kakashi imho. He himself said "he isn't as good as Naruto" in these matters. That's also why he killed Obito. Otherwise he'd take a third option like Naruto would there.


----------



## Mayaki (Jul 2, 2013)

Abz said:


> and does Nardo have any good enough reason to be mad ??? he knows fuck all about the 'real' connection with Obito and Kakashi...Gai kept it vague for a reason....



Naruto does not need a reason to be mad. Not even a bad one.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 2, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> _He is already mortally wounded._ Now he's forced to do a jutsu which will automatically result in his own death. There is no way out.



Yeah it's not like he has a jutsu that conveniently lets him avoid death or anything.


----------



## mrsaphen (Jul 2, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> _He is already mortally wounded._ Now he's forced to do a jutsu which will automatically result in his own death. There is no way out.



He can link himself with the juubi and use its chakra to heal himself thanks tho hashirama's cells. There are so many ways for him to survive. (If he can do something without Madara interfering)


----------



## Rosi (Jul 2, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Yeah it's not like he has a jutsu that conveniently lets him avoid death or anything.





mrsaphen said:


> He can link himself with the juubi and use its chakra to heal himself thanks tho hashirama's cells. There are so many ways for him to survive. (If he can do something without Madara interfering)



Wake up. His character is done. He got his resolution with Kakashi, even though it was awfully done. He just got defeated in the lamest way possible, he isn't even threatening as a villain anymore. The only thing that is left is interaction with Minato, which can be done as he is dying.
It's sad, yeah(for me, that is), but unfortunately Obito is done. Despite his relevance to the current war, connections with main characters, the plot points Moon created the whole thread for, two kamui eyes working together foreshadowing, etc. But that's Kishi for you.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 2, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Yeah it's not like he has a jutsu that conveniently lets him avoid death or anything.



Dude, he got killed by Kakashi and he didn't use his Mokuton, Rinnegan etc...Just pls


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 2, 2013)

Who cares if he got his "resolution" with Kakashi. His conflict with Naruto is what matters most, and last I checked that's still unresolved. Until the Juubi stomps on his dead body, I don't buy that he's done. Not for a second.

I never bought into that "Two eyes working together" crap either, always thought it was more likely Obito would take his eye back.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 2, 2013)

What in the world of fuck you expect from a guy who can't even beat Kakashi?


----------



## Rosi (Jul 2, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Who cares if he got his "resolution" with Kakashi. His conflict with Naruto is what matters most, and last I checked that's still unresolved. Until the Juubi stomps on his dead body, I don't buy that he's done. Not for a second.
> 
> I never bought into that "Two eyes working together" crap either, always thought it was more likely Obito would take his eye back.


Well, maybe it's just despite all the foreshadowing and hype, Kishi decided to not make Obito Naruto's archvillain  we just have to accept it. The kid himself doesn't even care that Obito killed his parents.

Yeah, it's kinda weird, not having the main villain of the last 5 years defeated by the main protagonist, when even Pain was, but oh well. What can you expect


----------



## Animaeon (Jul 2, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Who cares if he got his "resolution" with Kakashi. His conflict with Naruto is what matters most, and last I checked that's still unresolved. Until the Juubi stomps on his dead body, I don't buy that he's done. Not for a second.
> 
> I never bought into that "Two eyes working together" crap either, always thought it was more likely Obito would take his eye back.




His conflict with Naruto will be solved through Sasuke vs Naruto. Sasuke new ideology slightly reminds me of a tame version of Madara/Obito's (the current shinobi system sucks balls, so we need a new one ).

Naruto has no idea who Obito is, why he became like that and doesn't seem to understand Obito's issues at all.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 2, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> What in the world of fuck you expect from a guy who can't even beat Kakashi?



Not much in his current form, but if he decides to gank the Juubi or something, well, that opens up a bunch of possibilities.



Rosi said:


> Well, maybe it's just despite all the foreshadowing and hype, Kishi decided to not make Obito Naruto's archvillain  we just have to accept it. The kid himself doesn't even care that Obito killed his parents.
> 
> Yeah, it's kinda weird, not having the main villain of the last 5 years defeated by the main protagonist, when even Pain was, but oh well. What can you expect



As I said, I'll only be convinced that's the case when Obito's actually dead.

I get why you guys are all depressed, but I'm not at that point yet.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 2, 2013)

mrsaphen said:


> He can link himself with the juubi and use its chakra to heal himself thanks tho hashirama's cells. There are so many ways for him to survive. (If he can do something without Madara interfering)


There are ZERO ways to survive. Gedo Rinnei Tensei _is a jutsu that causes the death of the user_ unless they are like Nagato who have the Uzumaki extraordinary life force (which is why Madara chose him). He already recieved _a mortal wound_, was crawling on the ground, spitting up blood, and basically literally had his heart-the organ that he needs to survive-obliterated. 

He. Is. Done. He's dying already.


----------



## mrsaphen (Jul 2, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> There are ZERO ways to survive. Gedo Rinnei Tensei _is a jutsu that causes the death of the user_ unless they are like Nagato who have the Uzumaki extraordinary life force (which is why Madara chose him). He already recieved _a mortal wound_, was crawling on the ground, spitting up blood, and basically literally had his heart-the organ that he needs to survive-obliterated.
> 
> He. Is. Done. He's dying already.



Who says he is already using rinne tensei? Please show me the proof. Show it to me.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 2, 2013)

mrsaphen said:


> Who says he is already using rinne tensei? Please show me the proof. Show it to me.


THe last page shows him doing the exact same seals! He's being FORCED TO USE GEDO RINNEI TENSEI TO REVIVE MADARA due to Madara now controlling his body. 

Did you miss the last page or something?


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jul 2, 2013)

Alleged "spoiler" someone posted on Mangaspoiler from some other dude who goes by mangaprovider:

Obito recognizes Minato, Minato asks Obito
Naruto and Sasuke spot Obito and say something
Obito does Rinne Tensei, Madara comes back alive
Orochimaru does foribidden technique and takes over Obito
The Five kages arrive, Kakashi comes out of Other Dimenssion
Juubi undergoes final transformation.


Probably fake.


----------



## mrsaphen (Jul 2, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> THe last page shows him doing the exact same seals!



Yeah. He is doing a hand seal. Still no proof.



Edit: For rinne tensei you need 2 hand seals and the one he is using now isn't the first one.


----------



## Rosi (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm mad we didn't get to see Obito's potential S/T Susanoo. I understand that too haxx, but still 


Otaku Shrink said:


> Alleged "spoiler" someone posted on Mangaspoiler from some other dude who goes by mangaprovider:
> 
> Obito recognizes Minato, Minato asks Obito
> Naruto and Sasuke spot Obito and say something
> ...


That's like the most obvious prediction ever, bar that Orochimaru stuff. If this is true, Obito indeed likes to get taken over a lot


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jul 2, 2013)

Rosi said:


> I'm mad we didn't get to see Obito's potential S/T Susanoo. I understand that too haxx, but still
> 
> That's like the most obvious prediction, bar that Orochimaru stuff. If this is true, Obito indeed likes to get taken over a lot



Yeah, I make no judgment whether this is BS or true. Who knows? Seems kinda sorta plausible.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 2, 2013)

Otaku Shrink said:


> Alleged "spoiler" someone posted on Mangaspoiler from some other dude who goes by mangaprovider:
> 
> Obito recognizes Minato, Minato asks Obito
> Naruto and Sasuke spot Obito and say something
> ...


Yeah, Orochimaru would totally give up his Senju cell body for Obito's dried up husk with a giant gaping hole in it.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 2, 2013)

mrsaphen said:


> Yeah. He is doing a hand seal. Still no proof.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: For rinne tensei you need 2 hand seals and the one he is using now isn't the first one.




Nagato doing Gedo Rinnei Tensei

Obito being forced to use the exact same seal by Madara.

And yeah, really ignore that Madara is controlling him like a puppet with his will.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 2, 2013)

mrsaphen said:


> For rinne tensei you need 2 hand seals and the one he is using now isn't the first one.



This would be interesting if true. The angle of the last page makes it hard to tell though.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 2, 2013)

mrsaphen said:


> Who says he is already using rinne tensei? Please show me the proof. Show it to me.


Chapter 636:
*Madara*: I guess it's about time I have him use Rinne Tensei.


----------



## mrsaphen (Jul 2, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Nagato doing Gedo Rinnei Tensei
> 
> Obito being forced to use the exact same seal by Madara.
> 
> And yeah, really ignore that Madara is controlling him like a puppet with his will.



Wow. You have better eyes than mine. Because I can't see if he uses ram or tiger.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 2, 2013)

mrsaphen said:


> Yeah. He is doing a hand seal. Still no proof.
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit: For rinne tensei you need 2 hand seals and the one he is using now isn't the first one.*







You were saying? It's either the first or second hand sign, though I cant tell depending on the angle, but it's definitely one of them.


There's also the fact that Madara... you know, specifically said he was going to force him to use it.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 2, 2013)

Otaku Shrink said:


> Alleged "spoiler" someone posted on Mangaspoiler from some other dude who goes by mangaprovider:
> 
> Obito recognizes Minato, Minato asks Obito
> Naruto and Sasuke spot Obito and say something
> ...



There is absolutely NO WAY Obito goes out without flashabacks. As also one can see that _too much_ is going on in the chapter.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 2, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> There is absolutely NO WAY Obito goes out without flashabacks.


...he's already HAD his flashbacks. Remember the crappy ones from 600-607?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 2, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...he's already HAD his flashbacks. Remember the crappy ones from 600-607?



Remember Kabuto? Nagato?
A main villain like Obito WILL get his last moment flashback. Nagato also had his revealing flashback during his fight against Jiraiya and he later got one during his death. There are so many things untold about Obito.


----------



## Yachiru (Jul 2, 2013)

The uber troll prediction inspired by no other than Nikushimi 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Obito: MADARAAAAAAA!!!!! Shit shit shit shit what do I do...?

Kakashi: Obito...? What the hell..

Obito: //At this rate I'll die.. someone... someone must bring Madara down!!//  ... Aa... of course. He has defeated Nagato and Kabuto. Very well.//

Obito: GEDOU RINNE TENSEI!!! *slams his folded hands on the ground*

Kakashi: Obito!!! Obito what are you-

--

*meanwhile at Madara and Hashi clone and the alliance*

Madara: Time to kill this miserable alliance. *meteor manifests*

Fodders: shit, we gonna DIE!!! 

Madara: Die, fodders!! 

*suddenly, the meteor is cut in half.*

Madara: What!?

Sasuke: That chakra... impossible... it is...!!!

--

*At Oro and the others*

Juugo: The Bird King has returned.

Karin: Who..? Oh shit!!!

Orochimaru: So he's back now, eh?

--

Madara: Show yourself!!

*Minato and Itachi manifest, Itachi holding Obito's mortally wounded body*

Itachi: Thank you for warping me here... Minato-sama.

Minato: You're welcome, Ou-sama. 

Obito: Ita...chi.... I'm so glad that I could... revive you.

Itachi: Are you... no. You arent Madara.

Minato: Obito Uchiha. my former student. And the one whom you've referred to as "Madara".

Itachi: I see. Why have you revived me? I'm too weak to-

Obito: No... you're the only one who can defeat Madara. I have overheard your conversation with Sasuke back at your fight. *Flashback to Itachi saying how he would surpass the invincible immortal Madara* 

Itachi: But that was a lie! 

Obito: Itachi... stop fighting it. Your "true power"... there is nothing wrong with fighting for the right cause. There are persons like Kabuto... whom you have showed the right path. But there are also beings whom words alone cannot reach... Madara... is such a man. I have known you for many years now... you are gentle. You don't like war, or fighting. But... it is because you cherish Konoha... your brother... and life itself... that you MUST protect it. My brother Shisui... he put his faith in you.

Madara: My, my... Obito, why did you revive this man? He's too weak, I can see it from his eyes that he lacks the resolve. 

Obito: Oh, you would be wise not to underestimate him. Before you stands the one who massacred the entire Uchiha clan!

Madara: Oh, interesting. Let's test his nerves, shall we..? *Madara kills Obito and Obito explodes*

Itachi: .....

Madara: Now, weak hero... what are you going to do...?




DBZ Android 16 moment ftw.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 2, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Remember Kabuto? Nagato?
> A main villain like Obito WILL get his last moment flashback. Nagato also had his revealing flashback during his fight against Jiraiya and he later got one during his death. There are so many things untold about Obito.


Obito had flashbacks to explain his reasons and motives _already_. Kishimoto got it out of the way to improve his already horrible pacing.


----------



## Klue (Jul 2, 2013)

mrsaphen said:


> Who says he is already using rinne tensei? Please show me the proof. Show it to me.



Why don't you read the chapter.


----------



## RockSauron (Jul 2, 2013)

As much as I don't want Obito to go out like this, it's pretty much a given at this point.

I predict tomorrow to be dedicated entirely to Obito, seeing as how he was essentially the main villain for a large portion of the manga.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 2, 2013)

Obito, redeem your awful character by using rinne tensei for your most loyal and powerful follower, please.


----------



## Sagitta (Jul 2, 2013)

Pretty crappy way to go out. Zetsu controls his body during his final moments... Thats realllly gotta suck..


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 2, 2013)

Yea, figuring on this chapter being very Obito-centric. Maybe the last couple of pages won't be as much but he should be getting some flashbacks here. Last chapter in the volume anyway.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 2, 2013)

In before flashbacks. I'm excited for tomorrow but cautious.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 2, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> In before flashbacks. I'm excited for tomorrow but cautious.



I'm fine with flashbacks.

At the rate Kishi went last week, the manga will be done by the time the summer ends. He really needs to step back a little and even this out. There's a lot about Obito that has to be explained, and it would be nice for him to try to remedy how he treated Kakashi last week.

Most characters used to get a chapter or two of "dying moments" that are only a few seconds in real time. I'm guessing that's what we will get here.


----------



## SharinganRinnegan (Jul 2, 2013)

if there are 2 chapters left in volume.... then expect them to be about Obito. that makes sense that sense the volume is ending, the ERA OF OBITO AS MAIN VILLAIN will end too. And to properly end his era, he deserves 2 pages of flashback, last badass move against alliance or redemption. we will get closure and he will have a real bow out. then next volume starts off with a bang with Madara & Juubi & EdoKages & Gokages & Sasuke & all the good exciting shit. but for these last two chapters, Obito will be the focus.

but if there is one chapter left in volume.... we better see some fucking epic Madara badass FV worthy shit or else  kishi


----------



## Phemt (Jul 2, 2013)

Flashbacks showcasing what, exactly?

Flashback of the Kakashi Gaiden flashback? Flashback of Chapter 599's flashback? Or flashback of Chapter 602 through 607 flashback?

Yes we need to delve into the psyche of Obito because it hasn't been explored enough.

..



Any flashback concerning Obito will be something we've already seen countless times.


----------



## Abz (Jul 2, 2013)

SharinganRinnegan said:


> if there are 2 chapters left in volume.... then expect them to be about Obito. that makes sense that sense the volume is ending, the ERA OF OBITO AS MAIN VILLAIN will end too. And to properly end his era, he deserves 2 pages of flashback, last badass move against alliance or redemption. we will get closure and he will have a real bow out. then next volume starts off with a bang with Madara & Juubi & EdoKages & Gokages & Sasuke & all the good exciting shit. but for these last two chapters, Obito will be the focus.
> 
> but if there is one chapter left in volume.... we better see some fucking epic Madara badass FV worthy shit or else  kishi



this week's chapter will be the volume ender....

so i'm expecting a good cliff hanger.....

not much else unfortunately


----------



## Gabe (Jul 2, 2013)

arn't we getting a color page next week or something maybe it will be a a revived madara or a fully transformed juubi


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 2, 2013)

Gabe said:


> arn't we getting a color page next week or something maybe it will be a a revived madara or a fully transformed juubi



Where did it say we'd be getting a color page?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 2, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> Where did it say we'd be getting a color page?



It's for the anniversary of Shonen Jump. One Piece is also having a colorpage next week.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Jul 2, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> Obito, redeem your awful character by using rinne tensei for your most loyal and powerful follower, please.



That would be good.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 2, 2013)

omg...we will get a flashback that consists of a compilation of all possible Rin moments that Obito has witnessed during his whole life.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 2, 2013)

Think positive,  jubbi final form.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jul 2, 2013)

the only valid flashback that i would care about if he explained to someone, where the fuck were the uchiha during the night of the kyuubi attack


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 2, 2013)

Naruto & Sasuke shall combine powazzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kazeshini (Jul 2, 2013)

I predict more Obito bullshit.


----------



## Default (Jul 2, 2013)

Itachi confirmed for this chapter.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yachiru (Jul 2, 2013)

Default said:


> Itachi confirmed for this chapter.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



If Itachi shows up, I shall make a thread. Give us the mother of all shitstorms, please Obito


----------



## Kazeshini (Jul 2, 2013)

If Itachi shows up, I won't leave my room nor this website for a week.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 2, 2013)

Jeez always about Itachi.


----------



## Kazeshini (Jul 2, 2013)

Cause Itachi > Life


----------



## RasenganSake (Jul 2, 2013)

If Itachi shows up, it's going to be a fun time on NF.


----------



## MYJC (Jul 2, 2013)

Sutol said:


> Flashbacks showcasing what, exactly?
> 
> Flashback of the Kakashi Gaiden flashback? Flashback of Chapter 599's flashback? Or flashback of Chapter 602 through 607 flashback?
> 
> ...



Considering how many loose plot threads there are with Tobi/Obito, there are PLENTY of things an Obito flashback could show that would be interesting.  Just off the top of my head:

-Obito's actions in the mist village and how he ended up controlling Yagura (and later losing control)
-The Uchiha Massacre from Obito's POV
-How Obito knew Danzo
-An explanation for silly!Tobi
-An explanation as to why Obito decided to attack the village 16 years ago
-What happened to Spiral Zetsu


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 2, 2013)

Crossing fingers so that WSJ anniversary color pages turns out to be true.

KCM Naruto and Minato might take some action since they were the ones emphasized last chapter. Unsure if any of them will go to where Madara or Obito are. 

If Madara is moving his own plans along, then the real Hashirama should go to stop him too.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 2, 2013)

And... if Jiraiya appears? 



mlc818 said:


> While I don't know if this will happen, this never occurred to me as a possibility until you mentioned it.  I expected that Minato would do something to temporarily seal or restrict Madara's influence, but a "white zetsu died" excuse would be clever.  It would leave him with the ability to say his last words, although it leaves the flaw that then Obito would get no *real* redemption.  He needs a Zabuza-protecting-the-village moment, as opposed to just regrets as he is moments from dying.


I can't see Minato doing some jutsu right now due the barrier... but Minato still can use some TnJ...

About Obito's redemption, I really don't know what Kishi can do for it to be "convincing", if there will be one...


----------



## Rational1955 (Jul 2, 2013)

If Neji appears...I can't even imagine the outrage on this forum.


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 2, 2013)

Default said:


> Itachi confirmed for this chapter.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Bookmarked and negging if false


----------



## Combine (Jul 2, 2013)

So, is it too farfetched to think that Obito will pull a Nagato?


----------



## Yachiru (Jul 2, 2013)

LetitbeItachiletitbeItachiletitbeItachi... *fingers crossed*


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 2, 2013)

Combine said:


> So, is it too farfetched to think that Obito will pull a Nagato?


Completely farfetched. It doesn't fit Obito as a character (he even said he doesn't want true peace, just his own personal fantasy) and he doesn't have the chakra and life force to do what Nagato did (since he implied just one use, when at his best, would kill him).


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 2, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Crossing fingers so that WSJ anniversary color pages turns out to be true.
> .



I'm pretty sure that's next week.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 2, 2013)

Yachiru said:


> LetitbeItachiletitbeItachiletitbeItachi... *fingers crossed*




Itachi's story is over. Long since over. We have nothing left to know about him. Let him rest in peace.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 2, 2013)

Obito: "Itachi had the mindset of an Akatsuki leader since he was 7."


----------



## Yachiru (Jul 2, 2013)

KevKev said:


> Obito: "Itachi had the mindset of an Akatsuki leader since he was 7."



Obito: Itachi is so gentle and merciful. . Madara dun goofed.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jul 2, 2013)

obito: "itachi i wanted to ressurect you to become the jinchurriki of the ten tails"

:amazed :amazed :amazed


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 2, 2013)

Minato saves Obito and TnJ's him.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Jul 2, 2013)

I predict more Kakashi


----------



## Sagitta (Jul 2, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Itachi's story is over. Long since over. We have nothing left to know about him. Let him rest in peace.



Rest in peace Itachi. His story has been told.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 2, 2013)

Palpatine said:


> Minato saves Obito and TnJ's him.




Obito is basically DEAD. There is nothing to save. He's already recieved a wound _that's obliterated his heart_ and is now being forced to use a jutsu which _costs him his life._ And Minato has NO FUCKING REASON nor MEANS to save him.


----------



## Sagitta (Jul 2, 2013)

We get to see Kakashis face confirmed.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 2, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Obito is basically DEAD. There is nothing to save. He's already recieved a wound _that's obliterated his heart_ and is now being forced to use a jutsu which _costs him his life._ And Minato has NO FUCKING REASON nor MEANS to save him.



If it obliterated his heart, I think he'd be completely dead, wouldn't he? Rin/Haku died instantly when they got hit in the heart.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 3, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Obito is basically DEAD. There is nothing to save. He's already recieved a wound _that's obliterated his heart_ and is now being forced to use a jutsu which _costs him his life._ And Minato has NO FUCKING REASON nor MEANS to save him.



Obito doesn't have a heart.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 3, 2013)

Saiyanman don't you remember, Rin stole Obito's heart.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 3, 2013)

ShinobisWill said:


> If it obliterated his heart, I think he'd be completely dead, wouldn't he? Rin/Haku died instantly when they got hit in the heart.


He was impaled through the Raikiri Kunai right where his heart is. He's only holding on due to sheer will, but he's done, dead.


Palpatine said:


> Obito doesn't have a heart.


...that's a metaphor on how without Rin, he doesn't have one. He still has a PHYSICAL one which Kakashi obliterated last chapter. The entire heart metaphor last time was in a GENJUTSU. When Kakashi struck in real life, Obito was mortally wounded, his physical heart was destroyed, and he had lost the battle.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 3, 2013)

Obito's still alive after recieving Kakashi's attack thanks to the Senju DNA in him. And likely cause he's stubborn to die as well, like Naruto is. He's the anti-Naruto after all.



Bruce Wayne said:


> I'm pretty sure that's next week.



Precisely why I'm crossing fingers from now on.  More color pages are always welcome in my book.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 3, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> He was impaled through the Raikiri Kunai right where his heart is. He's only holding on due to sheer will, but he's done, dead.
> 
> ...that's a metaphor on how without Rin, he doesn't have one. He still has a PHYSICAL one which Kakashi obliterated last chapter.


TBH it looks like it's right below where his heart would be to me.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 3, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Obito's still alive after recieving Kakashi's attack thanks to the Senju DNA in him. And likely cause he's stubborn to die as well, like Naruto is. He's the anti-Naruto after all.


Its only due to sheer force of will he's still alive, but he was going to die anyway. Even medical jutsu couldn't fix the wound that he received. And then he's forced to use a jutsu that guarantees his death.



Menacing Eyes said:


> TBH it looks like it's right below where his heart would be to me.


From the angle, he was pierced through his chest then down due to his stance. His heart is obliterated. He's mortally wounded. He was done even before he was forced to cast Gedo Rinnei Tensei.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 3, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> His heart is obliterated. He's mortally wounded. He was done even before he was forced to cast Gedo Rinnei Tensei.


Didn't notice that. Though, I never thought he was going to survive it anyways even if it had missed his heart.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 3, 2013)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Didn't notice that. Though, I never thought he was going to survive it anyways even if it had missed his heart.


Frankly, he shouldn't even be able to stand now too. That size of a hole, straight down the middle of his body means his spinal cord has been obliterated too, he should be paralyzed from the chest down.


----------



## Kazeshini (Jul 3, 2013)

Does Minato even notice Obito at all?


----------



## Ersa (Jul 3, 2013)

Obito reveals in a flashback that Itachi soloed him and praises him.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 3, 2013)

Kazeshini said:


> Does Minato even notice Obito at all?



Him and naruto seem to sense something at the end of last chapter


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 3, 2013)

Kazeshini said:


> Does Minato even notice Obito at all?



I thought the final page from last week's chapter seemed to indicate that he noticed Obito


----------



## Kazeshini (Jul 3, 2013)

I mean does Minato know that's Obito?


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 3, 2013)

Rasant said:


> Obito reveals in a flashback that Itachi soloed him and praises him.


----------



## RasenganSake (Jul 3, 2013)

Kazeshini said:


> I mean does Minato know that's Obito?


Minato can feel it.. In his heart.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 3, 2013)

^Your profile pic reminds me, why has Sasuke forgotten he has a hawk summoning?


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 3, 2013)

Minato might have sensed Obito, but he hasn't seen him.  Obito appeared in an entirely different location.  I predict a let down chapter.


----------



## RasenganSake (Jul 3, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> ^Your profile pic reminds me, why has Sasuke forgotten he has a hawk summoning?


I know right


----------



## Kazeshini (Jul 3, 2013)

No I think Minato noticed Obito but wasn't really sure.


----------



## SharinganRinnegan (Jul 3, 2013)

my posts got deleted for some weird reason but all this mindless itachi fapping gets to continue??

Kishi must be the moderator here

My final prediction:
Obito revives madara
Regrets it for no valid reason other than he was bout to do it on his own free will. well this:
5-8 pages of flashbacks reavealing that it really was madara behind his evil
with rin memories he gathers strength to save kakashi and tell him to take his eye but is still kinda sour dat he gotta die
Madara completes the process of getting revived and says some slick shit and juubi gets a lil rowdy
BIG ASS CLIFFHANGER with editor's note about Juubi evolving


BRACE YOURSELVES FOR A WEEK BREAK before chapter 638 because the cliff hanger is gonna be fatter than Karin's camel toe in her naughty pics she took to impress sasuke 

dont be suprised if the chapter is 80% Obito/kakashi/madara with little interactions from the people we want to see comment because kishi is bad at fitting a lot of shit in one chapter but good at wasting panels on dumb shit with no dialogue


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 3, 2013)

It won't be a flashback chapter since this is the last chapter of the volume.


----------



## Ersa (Jul 3, 2013)

Mindless Itachi fapping is okay because Kishimoto invented it 

But honestly I do hope Obito survives, he needs a better ending I feel.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 3, 2013)

Only way I see Rinnei Tensei not working is if someone kills Obito before Madara is done although that's highly unlikely....


----------



## vered (Jul 3, 2013)

hopefully we'll finally witness some Rinnegan prowess this week , even if only through Rinne tensei.


----------



## Sango-chan (Jul 3, 2013)

All I know is that someone has to kick the bucket!


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 3, 2013)

Obito might be the shittiest now but he's been the main villain of series for like 5 years and his character in Gaiden was very noble, imho for the sake of it he deserves a proper send off.

This is just shitty writing


----------



## SharinganRinnegan (Jul 3, 2013)

his death can be a fitting ending if he gives kakashi his eye. tell him to train to get DAT susanoo, and for some wieid plotwormhole, kakashi gets EMS


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 3, 2013)

Kakashi can't handle two eyes


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jul 3, 2013)

A review for those who don't wanna to go through posts:

"obito speeds up/accelerates towards mugen tsukuyomi...!!and then...!!""


----------



## Lurko (Jul 3, 2013)

I want some action.


----------



## Rosi (Jul 3, 2013)

KevKev said:


> Obito: "Itachi had the mindset of an Akatsuki leader since he was 7."


----------



## Rational1955 (Jul 3, 2013)

Otaku Shrink said:


> A review for those who don't wanna to go through posts:
> 
> "obito speeds up/accelerates towards mugen tsukuyomi...!!and then...!!""



I expect Obito to revive Madara.


----------



## SharinganRinnegan (Jul 3, 2013)

with EMS? and the ever so convenient Kurama chakra? he cant handle dat?


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 3, 2013)

I want some wood.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 3, 2013)

Moon Fang said:


> Only way I see Rinnei Tensei not working is if someone kills Obito before Madara is done although that's highly unlikely....



I've been thinking that as well, Naruto doing the killing blow. He needs to kill someone.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 3, 2013)

"Itachi...You were always better than me.."

Nah, Obito will probably hype Kakashi instead


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 3, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> I've been thinking that as well, Naruto doing the killing blow. He needs to kill someone.



Not seeing this happening for anyone. I think RT will happen, and Naruto killing someone is extremely unlikely.


----------



## Fiona (Jul 3, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> ^Your profile pic reminds me, why has Sasuke forgotten he has a hawk summoning?



because that wouldnt fit the whole sannin comparison that Kishi is currently cramming down our gullets


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 3, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Not seeing this happening for anyone. I think RT will happen, and Naruto killing someone is extremely unlikely.



   I'm not saying it's highly likely, I was just saying it has been on my mind as well.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jul 3, 2013)

i predict obito's death & some flashbacks about the sideline hoe Rin.


----------



## Mansali (Jul 3, 2013)

Obito will admit that he has fallen for Naruto. He will die with no dignity.... But Naruto will finally acknowledge Obito's feelings after he has converted him.


----------



## Kazeshini (Jul 3, 2013)

No flashbacks, the 10 tails needs to fuck shit up already.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Jul 3, 2013)

Kakashi wil give a killing blow and put an end to obito's humiliation


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 3, 2013)

Mansali said:
			
		

> He will die with no dignity


So he'll die like an Uchiha then.


----------



## santanico (Jul 3, 2013)

yep, Obito will die an converted man


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 3, 2013)

Looking at his death in Gaiden and now this...

Fuck you very much Kishi.


----------



## Near67 (Jul 3, 2013)

Chapter will end with Konan arriving to the battlefield (somehow she survived) and backstabbing Obito with one of her paper stick filled with explosive tags, saying "Payback time, you little fuck" and blowing him up, which at the same time cancels the Rinnen Tensei, and then the people from Amegakure arrive as reinforcements!!







But one can only wish


----------



## Kazeshini (Jul 3, 2013)

Obito dies the worst ways.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 3, 2013)

Obito does his last troll and resurrects Rin instead of Madara.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 3, 2013)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> So he'll die like an Uchiha then.



So you skipped Fugaku and Mikoto's death then, yes?


----------



## Rosi (Jul 3, 2013)

Near67 said:


> Chapter will end with Konan arriving to the battlefield (somehow she survived) and backstabbing Obito with one of her paper stick filled with explosive tags, saying "Payback time, you little fuck" and blowing him up, which at the same time cancels the Rinnen Tensei, and then the people from Amegakure arrive as reinforcements!


That would kinda awesome  Konan pek


----------



## Sagitta (Jul 3, 2013)

Revy said:


> Obito does his last troll and resurrects Rin instead of Madara.



Why hasn't he already. That whiny bitch.. God dammit!


----------



## Klue (Jul 3, 2013)

Yahiko is revived along with Shisui; they proceed to combine into a new warrior using a modified version of the fusion dance. With their new combine power, Yahisui shoots a stream of mind-controlling water that floods the battlefield.

A new ultimate illusion of the Sharingan is named.


----------



## UchihaSage (Jul 3, 2013)

Spoilers by *Uchihasage*

Minato: OBITO!
Naruto: Dad, you know him?
Gamakichi: Dad's not here.
Naruto: No, that's my Dad there!
Gamakichi: What the hell? I need to tell my Dad about this too. *poof*
Minato: Naruto, I need your help, come here, I will share some chakra.
Naruto: Who is that man? He's caused us so much trouble.
Minato: Naruto, he is my student. We need to help him.
Naruto: But Dad... OK Dad I trust you.

Madara: Kyuubi family, don't interfere.
Madara shoots lightning bolts at Minato but he is too fast.

Obito complains to Minato about many things, about his failure, about his bad teachings and failed leadership. Naruto angrily defends his father's legacy. 

Madara laughs and attacks other alliance members randomly with lightning bolts and earthquakes then Minato teleports many places and saves people.

Madara: Activate.
Obito: Rinne Tensei.

Obito activates Rinne Tensei jutsu and his soul starts to leave his body, then Minato picks him up and holds him in his arms like a baby.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 3, 2013)

Klue said:


> A new ultimate illusion of the Sharingan is named.



How many are there already? I've lost count


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 3, 2013)

UchihaSage said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No shrinking fetish?


----------



## Rosi (Jul 3, 2013)

The end of an era is upon us  Tobi dies, come on. I thought we'd never come to this point. Manga is surely ending.

And dat spoiler


----------



## eyeknockout (Jul 3, 2013)

spoiler: obito uses izanagi to save himself, and that gives him just the right amount of time to start up a new sob story about failing to find love throughout his life, then we see itachi with a flashback of his "lover" and obito begins feeling even more sorry for himself how a mass murdering psycho can find love but a young innocent kid never could.

title of chapter "obito's tears"


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 3, 2013)

Obito decides to live. Daniel Bryan appears in the manga, kicks Obito in the head, aggressively applies the Yes/No Lock while shouting to everyone and no one that he is not the weak link. Obito taps out, but Bryan doesn't let go. Obito dies. Bryan hops up and screams "YES!" repeatedly, until everyone, including Madara, joins in. This is also how the war ends.

Random extended joke aside, I think Obito does something to thwart Madara before he dies. He is the man with the plan, after all.


----------



## UchihaSage (Jul 3, 2013)

Second part of the spoiler:

Hinata: Our enemy is down. Now is time for us to show what Konoha is all about. Neji-nii-san is watching us.  Go!
Obito: Konoha dogs deserve a Konoha death. This is the last true will of an Uchiha. KAMUI.
Kiba: My leg my leg! Where are my legs? Argh. Akamaru, save me! 
Akamaru: Woof! 
Obito: KAMUI!
Akamaru: Woengo
Kiba: Nooo, Akamaru's head and my legs! Nooooooo. 
Hinata: Kiba let me save you! 
Obito: KATON KAMUI
Hinata: My chest my chest is on fire. My hair is on fire.
Obito: Hahaha.
Shino: I will protect my allies. Go my bugs!
Obito: Shinra Tensei.
Obito: KAMUI SHURIKEN
Shino: I'm sorry father... I lost you James Brown 12" Vinyl LP. Ughhhhhhhh splurghhh funky bug dance.
Rock Lee: Damn you Uchiha are tough. Time for the 8th gate.
Obito: I'm going to take a branch to your face.
Obito: Mokuton Branch Face.
Rock Lee: My jaw my jaw! 
Obito: Your jaw belongs to Uchiha now Rock Lee.
Rock Lee: Ugegihigh (cant talk because his jaw is missing)
Mighty Guy: LEEEEEEEEEEE THE SPRING TIME OF YOUTH
Obito: Fuck you, Konoha flea
Obito: Katon Kamui Shuriken Branch Jaw Smackdown No Jutsu
Mighty Guy: Awrghhhhh my eyes are gone I cant see. My dick and balls have been kamui'd to another dimension. I cant do the eighth gate without my legs arms eyes and dick and balls.
Sakura & Sai: Arrgh we're on fire!! OWw thirsty thirsty ughhhhhhhhhhhh
Obito: Haha Konoha is a joke
Madara: Obito, any last request.
Obito: Make me Hokage and Rin my wife. Torture the real Naruto and Minato and make them squeal like pigs.
Madara: Done.
Obito: Rinne Tensei.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jul 3, 2013)

I predict Ino appearing,


----------



## eyeknockout (Jul 3, 2013)

obito begins to talk to minato
kakashi warps out of the kamui realm and into the battlefield
obito uses rinne tensei to bring madara back to life
orochimaru uses a form of body switching to steal obito's body
the 5 kages show up
the juubi enters its final stage

yeah I saw this same fake spoiler many hours ago, it was voted as fake...

so i'm gonna go ahead and say there's a 95-99% chance of it being real


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 3, 2013)

LET US ALL FORM A PRAYER CIRCLE FOR OBITO TO MAKE IT OUT ALIVE IN THIS CHAPTER


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 3, 2013)

Real spoiler: 

90% Rin flashback panels, final page is Madara saying "now it's time" and Obito uses Rinne Tensei

You welcome


----------



## Kazeshini (Jul 3, 2013)

Nah Obito's dead.


----------



## Rosi (Jul 3, 2013)

Revy said:


> LET US ALL FORM A PRAYER CIRCLE FOR OBITO TO MAKE IT OUT ALIVE IN THIS CHAPTER


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 3, 2013)

UchihaSage said:


> Second part of the spoiler:
> 
> Hinata: Our enemy is down. Now is time for us to show what Konoha is all about. Neji-nii-san is watching us.  Go!
> Obito: Konoha dogs deserve a Konoha death. This is the last true will of an Uchiha. KAMUI.
> ...



Maybe my standard for comedy is too low these days, but whatever.


----------



## RasenganSake (Jul 3, 2013)

Coldhands said:


> Real spoiler:
> 
> 90% Rin flashback panels, final page is Madara saying "now it's time" and Obito uses Rinne Tensei
> 
> You welcome


[YOUTUBE]fAtcDYTZUi4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## UchihaSage (Jul 3, 2013)

Would it be cool if Obito didn't get converted? Let's have one evil motherfuckering bad guy  for a change


----------



## Plague (Jul 3, 2013)

You never know. Sometimes the craziest things come to pass.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 3, 2013)

Rosi said:


> *joining in*


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 3, 2013)

*Drinking game for Chapter 637*

*Take a shot whenever there is a panel of Rin's annoying smiling face.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 3, 2013)

RasenganSake said:


> [YOUTUBE]fAtcDYTZUi4[/YOUTUBE]



You know it's coming, I know it's coming. We just have to accept the truth.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 3, 2013)

Revy said:


> LET US ALL FORM A PRAYER CIRCLE FOR OBITO TO MAKE IT OUT ALIVE IN THIS CHAPTER


...why do you want Obito to live? He's the worst villain, worst character in the entire manga at this point. He's already mortally wounded, forced to use a jutsu that guarantees death.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 3, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> *Drinking game for Chapter 637*
> 
> *Take a shot whenever there is a panel of Rin's annoying smiling face.



I don't think her smile is annoying, but it's annoying that Obito thinks of her smiling all the time. Or at least, it's annoying that Kishi shows it so much. It's Obito's business if he thinks of her smiling so much, but we don't need to see it all the time.


----------



## santanico (Jul 3, 2013)

Revy said:


> Obito does his last troll and resurrects Rin instead of Madara.



Rin becomes FV


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 3, 2013)

lol SSM12 is so desperate, it almost makes me want to see Obito surviving. 

Calm your tits.


----------



## Rosi (Jul 3, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...why do you want Obito to live? He's the worst villain, worst character in the entire manga at this point. He's already mortally wounded, forced to use a jutsu that guarantees death.



Just because you think a character is "worst", other people can't like him? I loooove this logic


----------



## KevKev (Jul 3, 2013)

I really hope Madara acts fast when he gets Rinne Tensei'd, because if he's alive and he immediately wants to fight Hashi...manga over


----------



## Default (Jul 3, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> Bookmarked and negging if false



I'm expecting a shitton of green in my cp if itachi shows up, then 

Damn, I've been negged already by saiyaman 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 3, 2013)

Revy said:


> LET US ALL FORM A PRAYER CIRCLE FOR OBITO TO MAKE IT OUT ALIVE IN THIS CHAPTER



I'm going to help. 

*Grabs dead chicken, a doll, needles and ink for face paint*

Let's all individually perform voodoo rituals to ensure Obito's death.


----------



## Monna (Jul 3, 2013)

I like Obito, but it's probably best if he dies here.


----------



## Shiny (Jul 3, 2013)

Where's the chapter? i know it will be terrible but i want to laugh


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 3, 2013)

ShinobisWill said:


> I don't think her smile is annoying, but it's annoying that Obito thinks of her smiling all the time. Or at least, it's annoying that Kishi shows it so much. It's Obito's business if he thinks of her smiling so much, but we don't need to see it all the time.



As if she had no other facial expressions  Also it's not only Obito, Kakashi thinks of it too.

*Looking at somewhere up in air and smiling like an idiot*


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 3, 2013)

I have a prediction.

I predict that Madara still isn't going to be revived this chapter. The main characters are probably going to prolong it, and maybe by the end of the chapter Madara will be just about to revive or something.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 3, 2013)

Main villain of the manga for sooo many years... 
Defeated by exhausted Kakashi 
He needs to die, I don't want Kishi ruining him more.

--



ShinobisWill said:


> I predict that Madara still isn't going to be revived this chapter. The main characters are probably going to prolong it, and maybe by the end of the chapter Madara will be just about to revive or something.


It's final chapter of the volume so Madara being resurrected as cliffhanger is almost guaranteed.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 3, 2013)

if Obito doesnt use Izanagi i call BS


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 3, 2013)

Coldhands said:


> Main villain of the manga for sooo many years...
> 
> Defeated by exhausted Kakashi
> 
> He needs to die, I don't want Kishi ruining him more.



Same here, no more Obito please.

Just let him make a last troll before his death.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 3, 2013)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> So he'll die like an Uchiha then.






*SAY THAT AGAIN friend*​


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 3, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> if Obito doesnt use Izanagi i call BS



1. What are you expecting, despite having Rinnegan, Mokuton, Kamui etc. overpowered megahaxxors he forgot them all last chapter and only used fucking genin level Katon and shurikens. That's Kishi for you.

2. Doesn't Izanagi need to be activated before the damage is done?


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 3, 2013)

Obito was only worth anything as a villain when the mask was still on his face.


----------



## Rosi (Jul 3, 2013)

Jane Crocker said:


> I like Obito, but it's probably best if he dies here.



 Ofcourse it's better for him to die here, just so I wouldn't see him suffering and be ruined anymore. Still having slight hope that something good and not trollish is coming for his character other than death is never against the rules though  oh lol, as if there is hope.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 3, 2013)

ShinobisWill said:


> I have a prediction.
> 
> I predict that Madara still isn't going to be revived this chapter. The main characters are probably going to prolong it, and maybe by the end of the chapter Madara will be just about to revive or something.



This except it's going to be Obito's flashbacks delaying it.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 3, 2013)

This will be a flashback chapter, what happens will be the cliffhanger of volume.


----------



## zuul (Jul 3, 2013)

I have never liked Obito (because he was an ugly obnoxious, Naruto-like Uchiha), but I'm a bit baffled by the hate he's getting.

I get not moch people relate to his friendzone angst. :S


----------



## UchihaSage (Jul 3, 2013)

Why didn't Obito use Rinnegan? He was just out of chakra, that's all. (Kishi was out of talent and ideas, that's all)


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 3, 2013)

It's 3:45 AM where I live. Any chance the chapter will come out in the next 20 minutes?

...Who am I kidding, it will only be released when the sun's shining here, as usual.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 3, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> if Obito doesnt use Izanagi i call BS


He forgot all his powers against Kakashi so don't expect him to remember something as useful like Izanagi


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 3, 2013)

637 spoil

obito scene
obito makes handsigns
kunai appears at obito's feet
it's minato!

minato injects chakra into obito
rinne tensei is stopped!

black zetsu feedbacks into minato
goo crawls up minato's arm
start screaming
arm release

tobirama come
slice and dice obito in two
obito don't turn on kamui
obito is dead!

end chap

plot twist: he died because of rinne tensei


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 3, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> This will be a flashback chapter, what happens will be the cliffhanger of volume.



Yep. Expecting a lot of extremely boring flashbacks that we've seen thousands of times. Cliffhanger is Obito dying & Madara Rinne Tensei'd.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 3, 2013)

Whoa, real spoilers? Google trans makes about zero sense.

Madara say Obito and get back what now calls I've Tenazuke for you to revive me.
To instruction as to stop the art of guy Naruto about pillar between the notice to Obito on ten tail. Sasuke will toward the destination

"Now I get it ... or so" Minato
First to kagebunshin tree 遁分 body, and the second generation. Minato also trigger the art something.
Issued an alter ego in order to mount the attack directly to the Madara between columns.
Obitosasuke to go far-gone moment to turn off the Aoda go to near the Obito. To attack with Susanoo also wither ashamed a black pole
Obito that recalls the memories of Minato in the sense of Fading
Notice and Obito after cut off Minatoobito flying through the air to Obito in the art of instantaneous body. Fourth generation was fly by marking it if it were given to Tsu before war comes with the body of Obito.

Obito "Say, Seng ..."
Minato "what was Obito ... you ..."

Madara "is ... a failure, ..."
Minato you did not stay to tell that the marking of the lightning protection of God will not fade and never. And it will also be said you're hoping to Hokage If you were alive.

Obito had signed a mark should be the pillar of strength ten tail.
Obito will come back to life caught ten tail Minato Naruto Madara.

Coming week


----------



## vered (Jul 3, 2013)

T posted.seems like a good chapter.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 3, 2013)

Obito is forced to use Gedou Rinne Tensei.

Flashback of an insightful conversation with Itachi.

Obito revives Madara and Madara melds into the Juubi before anyone can get to him.

The Juubi calcifies and ceases activity. The Hokage let down their barrier.

Minato rushes to Obito's side.

Obito gives a tearful apology and dies.

Suddenly, the Juubi opens up and Madara's silhouetted figure emerges.

Minato is pissed.

Chapter ends with Madara's Rinnegan glowing from the shadows.



Arya Stark said:


> lol SSM12 is so desperate, it almost makes me want to see Obito surviving.
> 
> Calm your tits.



He gets like this all the time.



Rosi said:


> Just because you think a character is "worst", other people can't like him? I loooove this logic



You should read his fan fiction. He treats the characters he doesn't like extremely well, like when he had Edo Itachi defeated by Kabuto during a training exercise. 



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...why do you want Obito to live? He's the worst villain, worst character in the entire manga at this point. He's already mortally wounded, forced to use a jutsu that guarantees death.



...SSM12 hating a character even more than Itachi?

This should be good.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 3, 2013)

So.... Obito TnJ'd, Minato steals the show?

Fucking great


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 3, 2013)

I can't make heads or tails out of the translation.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 3, 2013)

All this flashback talk made me remember that... Neji died and he didn't have a lot of flashbacks


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 3, 2013)

Lol Sasuke was about to put the poor bastard out of his misery.


----------



## zuul (Jul 3, 2013)

At least he wasn't TNJed and redempted by Jesusruto. be happy, he won't go down calling Naruto his sun.


----------



## Kazeshini (Jul 3, 2013)

This chapter sounds good.

> Waits for Naruto fandom to bash spoilers


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 3, 2013)

_And it will also be said you're hoping to Hokage If you were alive._

Minato says he hopes Obito was Hokage? I fucking hate you, Kishi.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 3, 2013)

*LAUGHING MADLY*


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 3, 2013)

So... Obito regrets everything for no reason?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 3, 2013)

This Google Translate makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Rosi (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh god  fuck this.
More Minato fapping?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 3, 2013)

Minato finally remembered he's a sensei


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 3, 2013)

I think Minato is saying "You would have wanted to be Hokage if you were alive."

As in, Obito hasn't really abandoned his principles or his feelings and is really a good guy deep down.

Basically, nothing we couldn't already guess.


----------



## zuul (Jul 3, 2013)

Luiz said:


> So... Obito regrets everything for no reason?



His moon plan failed. 
Of course he's going to have regret.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 3, 2013)

Itachi continues to provide wisdom from beyond the grave.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 3, 2013)

If Obito survives:

KakaObi team up is coming!

Yiiissssss


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 3, 2013)

I think it is something about when Minato marked Tobito's arm...


----------



## Sunspear7 (Jul 3, 2013)

What the hell is happening in that spoiler, makes no sense.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 3, 2013)

How is that a clarification, vered? Dude sounds drunk.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 3, 2013)

Majin Lu said:


> I think it is something about when Minato marked Tobito's arm...



Yeah, basically I think Minato saves Obito or something. I think Minato also uses Kage Bunshin.


----------



## Kazeshini (Jul 3, 2013)

Kakabi sorta confirmed canon.


----------



## Default (Jul 3, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Itachi continues to provide wisdom from beyond the grave.



Man, I dont wanna see the spoiler, tell me if Itachi is in this chapter


----------



## falconzx (Jul 3, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Itachi continues to provide wisdom from beyond the grave.



[YOUTUBE]T7rxpcNBAjA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 3, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Itachi continues to provide wisdom from beyond the grave.



Please tell me you're not joking.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 3, 2013)

...so, does Obito die or not? I can't tell.


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 3, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Flashback of an insightful conversation with Itachi.


Long live the King


----------



## Rosi (Jul 3, 2013)

Ok, Minato, I kinda love you now


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 3, 2013)

ShinobisWill said:


> ...so, does Obito die or not? I can't tell.



Google trans is way too crazy this time, there's really no telling.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh god the rage if Minato cockblocks Madara...


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 3, 2013)

Somebody post a Google Translate version for the lulz.


----------



## zuul (Jul 3, 2013)

Fuck yeah Itachi !!


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 3, 2013)

Minato fans like me will have a field day


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Jul 3, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> If Obito survives:
> 
> KakaObi team up is coming!
> 
> Yiiissssss



But is he dead or alive ?
Can't make sense of google translate
Damn....


----------



## Kazeshini (Jul 3, 2013)

and the Minato wank begins.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 3, 2013)

So Obito still has Minato's marking?  Did he not shower/bathe or what lol?  That, or they're permanent.  Well, we know if so, then Minato could have continued his attack on Tobi for sure.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 3, 2013)

He either has pretty flashbacks about Minato and dies, or he lives and becomes a good guy.


----------



## vered (Jul 3, 2013)

minato being absorbed?
something at the end there.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 3, 2013)

8Apedemak8 said:


> But is he dead or alive ?
> Can't make sense of google translate
> Damn....



Obito had signed a mark should be the pillar of strength ten tail.
Obito will come back to life caught ten tail Minato Naruto Madara.


idk


----------



## Ersa (Jul 3, 2013)

Itachi's words to Obito convince him to change sides


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 3, 2013)

Itachi and Minato in the same chapter. Better get my febreze. place is gonna smell like wank very soon.


----------



## Rosi (Jul 3, 2013)

And people thought Kishi'd skip their meeting


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 3, 2013)

Minato is amazing lol.

I'm cracking up right now lol.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 3, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Please tell me you're not joking.



Not at all.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 3, 2013)

...god damn it, can we get the official translators here? Geg?


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 3, 2013)

It finally happened: Minato and Itachi in the same chapter.





Will NF survive this?


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 3, 2013)

Revy said:


> Itachi and Minato in the same chapter. Better get my febreze. place is gonna smell like wank very soon.



You're gonna need something powerful to remove the stains.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 3, 2013)

From the text of the spoiler, there is the Naruto-tachi. No 'Itachi', so no Itachi in this chapter.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 3, 2013)

Where is Itachi in all of this?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh my freakkin' God, dis gun be good.


----------



## Default (Jul 3, 2013)

Itachi our King is coming.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 3, 2013)

Revy said:


> Itachi and Minato in the same chapter. Better get my febreze. place is gonna smell like wank very soon.



  this is beautiful


----------



## Klue (Jul 3, 2013)

No Itachi, no Minato - Klue can't take it.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 3, 2013)

And here I was preparing myself for the worst.

Kishi-fucking-moto.

Now gimme my KakaObi


----------



## Puppetry (Jul 3, 2013)

Obito still has Minato's markings, Minato teleports to Obito and uses his sealing knowledge to break the connection between Obito and Madara, Obito has some type of great realization about the world and becomes good.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 3, 2013)

> Madara wa obito wa ore o yomigaera su tame ni tenadzukete oita yobi-de ima koso kaeshite morau to iu. Hashira-kan ga jū onoe no obito ni kidzuku naruto-tachi ni soitsu no jutsu o tomeru yō meirei suru. Sasuke wa sakini mukau Minato `sō ka sōiu koto ka' Shodai wa ki 遁分 Mi, nidaime mo kage bunshin suru. Minato mo nanika-jutsu o hatsudō suru. Hashira-kan wa chokusetsu madara e kōgeki o shikakeru tame ni bunshin o dashita. Mirumiru fukete iku obito Sasuke wa obito no chikaku made iki aoda o kesu. Susanō de kōgeki suru mo kuroi bō de haji kareru Usure yuku ishiki no naka de Minato to no omoide o omoikaesu obito Shunshin'nojutsu de obito ni tondekuru Minato obito o kiru kitta nochi ni obito to kidzuku. Obito no karada ni wa izen-sen tta toki no mākingu ga tsuite ori sore ni yori 4-daime wa tobeta. Obito `sen sei' Minato `obito omaedatta no ka' Madara `shippaida ga' Hiraishin no mākingu wa kesshite kienai to no koto o oshiete inakatta Minato. Ikiteitanara hokage ni natte hoshikatta tomo iu. Obito wa jū-bi no hitobashira-ryoku ni narubeki shirushi o musunde ita. Minatonarutomadara wa jū-bi ni tsukamari obito wa ikikaeru. Jishū Madara wa obito wa ore o yomigaera su tame ni tenadzukete oita yobi-de Kore machigai Tenadzukete oita yobida ne w gomen w Jū-bi ni tsukamatta no sasukeminato dakeda! Naruto-go kara kita! Obito shinda no yo tabun ichi-kai. Minato ni kira rete. Demo jitsuwa shinde nakute 十尾操 Tte yomigaetta kanji Bunshō hetade gomen yo chotto kyō kore ijō kakenainode mata ne! ! Ba ̄ i!



English version of the Japanese spoiler. No 'Itachi' at all.


----------



## Klue (Jul 3, 2013)

Minato's mark remains?


----------



## vered (Jul 3, 2013)

there is no itachi there guys.


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 3, 2013)

Klue said:


> No Itachi, no Minato - Klue can't take it.


No Rinnegan either


----------



## Klue (Jul 3, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> No Rinnegan either



Gotta give the little guys there time to shine first.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 3, 2013)

NF won't survive this.

Trollbito always delivers.

Itachi and Minato wank in one chapter?


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 3, 2013)

Puppetry said:


> Obito still has Minato's markings, Minato teleports to Obito and uses his sealing knowledge to break the connection between Obito and Madara, Obito has some type of great realization about the world and becomes good.



Okay this is just ridiculous.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 3, 2013)

What did I say last week about it not being the end of Obito. 



zuul said:


> At least he wasn't TNJed and redempted by Jesusruto. be happy, he won't go down calling Naruto his sun.



This is why Minato had no hand in Sasuke's conversion in 627. He was being saved for this one.  If he had helped back then, this would have been too much.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 3, 2013)

Didn't see Itachi in there from the beginning, just Sasuke, Minato, maybe Naruto, Obito and Madara.

...and is Kakashi still trapped in the Kamui dimension?


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 3, 2013)

No revive for Madara?


----------



## Rosi (Jul 3, 2013)

Minato is such a Gary Stue, omg 

i don't know whether Im ok with Obito's TnJ. He will probably still revive Madara. Too much foreshadowing


----------



## Kazeshini (Jul 3, 2013)

Obito becoming good.

Minato gonna Minato.

Itachi.

This gon be good.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 3, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Minato is such a Gary Stue, omg


You realizing this now?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 3, 2013)

ShinobisWill said:


> Didn't see Itachi in there from the beginning, just Sasuke, Minato, maybe Naruto, Obito and Madara.
> 
> ...and is Kakashi still trapped in the Kamui dimension?



Hashirama and Tobirama attack Madara.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 3, 2013)

Converting keeps getting lazier and lazier. Madara probably will turn good because someone smiled at him. 



vered said:


> there is no itachi there guys.



Obito's insightful conversation with weasel man.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 3, 2013)

*This week in Telegrams*

> Obito haters will rage because he survived
> Madara fans will rage because Minato trolled
> Tobi fans will rage because Obito is getting TnJd
> Itachi and Minato wank


----------



## vered (Jul 3, 2013)

minato and sasuke got absorbed with the ten tails?i dont understand the end there.


----------



## Klue (Jul 3, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> No revive for Madara?



Thank goodness.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 3, 2013)

Sasuke and Minato are caught by the Juubi.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 3, 2013)

So Minato gets the spotlight this week?

Time to light some candles and bring out the lube.


----------



## αce (Jul 3, 2013)

the only thing i can gather from the spoilers


.madara gets attacked
.minato FTG's to Obito's body with the mark he placed
.Madara calls obito a failure
.obito and minato talk


last line has me confused
if obito becomes the jin fuck me right now


----------



## Ersa (Jul 3, 2013)

Minato saving Obito will remind him of the true King


----------



## Klue (Jul 3, 2013)

vered said:


> minato and sasuke got absorbed with the ten tails?i dont understand the end there.



  

I was hoping Naruto would take Minato's Kyuubi power.


----------



## Ichiurto (Jul 3, 2013)

What? Kishimoto must have been smoking something on this one.

Minato uses some weird seal and the Zetsu suit falls off Obito. Obito's eyes widen, and he basically becomes good. He was being controlled/influenced.

Then, as Obito and Minato turn and look toward Juubi/Madara with hatred, Orochimaru body-switches with Obito and stabs Minato in the stomach.


----------



## Kazeshini (Jul 3, 2013)

So this is what Kishi meant by Naruto vs Sasuke : Final Fight.

Oh, Kishi.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jul 3, 2013)

Ichiurto said:


> What? Kishimoto must have been smoking something on this one.
> 
> Minato uses some weird seal and the Zetsu suit falls off Obito. Obito's eyes widen, and he basically becomes good. He was being controlled/influenced.
> 
> Then, as Obito and Minato turn and look toward Juubi/Madara with hatred, Orochimaru body-switches with Obito and stabs Minato in the stomach.



Seriously? 

Minato just makes the zetsuit fall off with a casual seal?

Dat Minato


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 3, 2013)

Wait.

Different translation says that Madara gets revived but Obito survives.

Because the Black Zetsu is the one who uses the Rinnegan in the end?

So is Obito like half a body now?


----------



## αce (Jul 3, 2013)

i didn't see orochimaru in the spoilers


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 3, 2013)

Ichiurto said:


> What? Kishimoto must have been smoking something on this one.
> 
> Minato uses some weird seal and the Zetsu suit falls off Obito. Obito's eyes widen, and he basically becomes good. He was being controlled/influenced.
> 
> Then, as Obito and Minato turn and look toward Juubi/Madara with hatred, Orochimaru body-switches with Obito and stabs Minato in the stomach.



What the fuck


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 3, 2013)

"Two eyes combining to unleash full power of Kamui"

IT'S COMING


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 3, 2013)

Maybe Minato transfers Kyuubi chakra to Obito.  To heal him a bit.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 3, 2013)

If Orochimaru really body-snatches an Uchiha in this chapter I am going to fuck ace's profile with animated .gifs so hard...


----------



## CA182 (Jul 3, 2013)

Lower the anchors folks.

Shitstorm Ahoy! 

Anyways Obito living and being saved by Minato. Far better than I could have hoped for.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Jul 3, 2013)

Itachi is not in this chapter. Obito comes back to life and prepare the hand sign to become 10 tail's host in the end of the chapter


----------



## Klue (Jul 3, 2013)

Obito did not simply turn good.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 3, 2013)

Sasuke being absorbed by the Juubi is asking for another arc of Naruto desperately trying to save his boyfriend once again !!!!


----------



## falconzx (Jul 3, 2013)

From the angle, he was pierced through his chest then down due to his stance.

Let's read.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 3, 2013)

TROLLBITO
TROLLBITO
YES

I'M TOTALLY OK WITH THIS


----------



## Maleficent (Jul 3, 2013)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## CA182 (Jul 3, 2013)

*ABANDON ALL LOGIC YE WHO ENTER HERE!*

This manga has no sense, no logic, no plot.

Just enjoy the lulzy ride.


----------



## Rosi (Jul 3, 2013)

599 already proved it


----------



## falconzx (Jul 3, 2013)

The happiness, overflowing


----------



## Klue (Jul 3, 2013)

Obito just raped us all.


----------



## Brian (Jul 3, 2013)

holy shit


----------



## Shiny (Jul 3, 2013)

hahahahahahahahahhahahaaa


----------



## falconzx (Jul 3, 2013)

Still happy anyway :YES


----------



## Default (Jul 3, 2013)

Kishimoto pls


----------



## Klue (Jul 3, 2013)

What just happened? I'm still confused. :sanji



Or is this denial?


----------



## Kirin (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh my...

Thanks Kishimoto. 

I am pleasant surprised.


----------



## Fiona (Jul 3, 2013)

Ive been saying this for months    

I came *THIS * close to being interested again after last weeks ending. 

Now?


----------



## Euraj (Jul 3, 2013)

>Defeat five kage
Get trolled

>Lose to Kakashi
Become god


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 3, 2013)

Of course LMAO, I'm all here for rage


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 3, 2013)

I only slightly happy that he trolled Madara.....other than that, it seems that Obito is still acting like a drama queen !


----------



## Sunspear7 (Jul 3, 2013)

Most of us are here for the lulz and our favourite characters now, no need for plot or logic. :amazed


----------



## ch1p (Jul 3, 2013)

Stop being haters. Trollbito has that nickname for a reason. You should have seen some kind of troll coming (though not this hard, I admit).


----------



## Fiona (Jul 3, 2013)

This is easily the dumbest chapter of naruto i have ever read second only to Tobi = Obito. 

In the HISTORY of this manga i have never facepalmed this hard at a panel


----------



## Maleficent (Jul 3, 2013)

This chapter was amazing. It was complete with flashbacks and everything that hinted at death for Tobi. I've never been so glad to be trolled hard.


----------



## sjbluedog24 (Jul 3, 2013)

Lot of butt hurt fanfic writers in here. And I see plenty of sense, logic, and plot, in the manga but what I don't see are people with memory retention or reading comprehension.


----------



## Mephissto (Jul 3, 2013)

I really liked it. Didn't see the end coming, I though Obito was done. I am  glad he isn't.


----------



## Fiona (Jul 3, 2013)

sjbluedog24 said:


> Lot of butt hurt fanfic writers in here. And I see plenty of sense, logic, and plot, in the manga but what I don't see are people with memory retention or reading comprehension.


----------



## Vagabond (Jul 3, 2013)

TBH, I've enjoyed seeing NF's reactions more than reading the manga.


----------



## Fiona (Jul 3, 2013)

Vagabond said:


> TBH, I've enjoyed seeing NF's reactions more than reading the manga.



I know right   

This will easily entertain me till Bleach comes out


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 3, 2013)

NOTHING ILLOGICAL ABOUT THIS DEVELOPMENT IF YOU'RE ACTUALLY READING THE MANGA


----------



## Fiona (Jul 3, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> NOTHING ILLOGICAL ABOUT THIS DEVELOPMENT IF YOU'RE ACTUALLY READING THE MANGA


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jul 3, 2013)

『Obito planning for Madara to do that and for Minato to save him?

Of course... This means Obito had planned that Itachi would overcome Kabuto's ET, help Sasuke defeat him, Sasuke would encounter Anko close to him and "revive" Orochimaru then plan to revive the 4 Hokages for Minato later to save him from Madara's binding?

Even Aizen isn't on this level』


----------



## CA182 (Jul 3, 2013)

^
All according to Keikaku grimmjow. 

And Lol people thinking I don't read.

I just wanted to help fuel the NF rage storm early.

Still best part of this chapter was Hiruzen's clones. Wait...


----------



## Fiona (Jul 3, 2013)

CA182 said:


> Lol people thinking I don't read.
> 
> I just wanted to help fuel the NF rage storm early.
> 
> Still best part of this chapter was Hiruzen's clones. Wait...



lol @ everyone who thought this was a good chapter in general


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 3, 2013)

NO MAD ON MY END BREH, MY JIMMIES ARE IMMOVABLE

CAN'T SAY THE SAME FOR YOU I GUESS


----------



## Mephissto (Jul 3, 2013)

Fiona said:


> lol @ everyone who thought this was a good chapter in general


----------



## Fiona (Jul 3, 2013)

I am not the least bit upset. 

I dont think i had laughed that hard at a chapter of naruto since Obito = Tobi. 

Im enjoying the hell outta watching everyone flail about from thread to thread


----------



## Alexdhamp (Jul 3, 2013)

Still don't understand why Obito was suddenly able to Juubi's Jinchuuriki...or why he didn't just do so earlier. Or how a simple slash saved him from being controlled...


----------



## Selva (Jul 3, 2013)

so wait what happened?


----------



## yahiko00 (Jul 3, 2013)

Very good surprise ! Thank you Kishi ^^


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Jul 3, 2013)

You know you're doing it wrong when Bleach makes more sense than your manga


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Jul 3, 2013)

Alexdhamp said:


> Still don't understand why Obito was suddenly able to Juubi's Jinchuuriki...or why he didn't just do so earlier. Or how a simple slash saved him from being controlled...



Neither do I. Everyone's just saying he planned the whole thing out. But...how? What was the plan? Having Minato save him?


----------



## Animaeon (Jul 3, 2013)

Minato's plan wasn't to save the 'person' who was going to bring back Madara, but to stop/kill him. You can see that _after _he slashes through Obito, he realizes who he really is and is able to connect the dots.

Obito's plan was the become the jinchuuriki himself. To betray Madara is what he planned from the beginning, and according to Naruto, he's also the one who completely blocked Madara's attempt to control him.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 3, 2013)

That's kinda overlooked but we Minato fans called this moment:

"I see...Now I understand"


----------



## Gabe (Jul 3, 2013)

good chapter nice twist though obito was done for


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 3, 2013)

ohana's script:


*Spoiler*: __ 



咆哮！ 

十尾　オオオオー！！ 
オビト印結ぶ 
マダラ　オビト…　お前はオレをよみがえらせるために手なずけておいた呼びだ 

637　十尾の人柱力 
回想 
子オビト　じいちゃんが助けてくれたのか…　ありがとう… 
マダラ　礼を言うのはまだ早い…　その分恩はしっかり… 
回想終わり 

マダラ　今こそ返してもらおう 
十尾　ウオオオー！！ 
１　（マダラのチャクラで操られている…！）六道の禁術…輪廻天生というやつか！？ 
ナルト　アレは…！＞ 
１　（奴を完全に生き返らせてはならん！！）少年たちよお前たちが近い　今すぐ十尾の上の者の術を止めてくれ！！！ 
サスケさくさく進む 
ナルト　ちょっ…　サスケエ！！ 
ミナト　…　…そうか…　そういう事か 
１　分身する　（この結界中にできる分身はこれが限界か！） 
２　影分身の術　（たった２体…ワシもこのザマとは…！） 
ミナト印　走り出す１分身 
マダラ　オビト側が間に合わぬとふんで　オレ自身への攻撃の準備…　わかってるハズだ　分身ではこのオレを止められぬと 
オビト　うぐぐぐ　 
だんだんゼツ化してくる 
回想 
子リンが笑ってて　隣に子カカシがいて　隣にミナトがいる 
子リンと子カカシが後ろを向いてしまう。 
それを後ろから見てる子オビトとミナト 
アオダに乗り十尾の上をあがってく　十尾、アオダを捕まえようとする 
サスケ　アオダもういい消えてろ！ 
アオダ　ハッ　サスエ様！ 
アオダ消える 
サスエ　スサノオ弓でオビトを狙う 
オビトも刺さってる黒い棒で反撃 
ニマっと笑うマダラ 
千鳥準備しながら走り出すサスケ　チイ　 
走る分身１　２ 
ナルトもガマ吉と走る 

回想 
ミナト　お前も今のままじゃないはずだよね　諦めるな　リン…大好きなんだろう？ 
子オビト　ミナトを見上げる 
ミナト目線を子オビトに合わせて　オレ達は火影になるーーー　だろ…オビト 
回想終わり 

ミナト、クナイでオビトを斬る 
眼が合うオビトとミナト 
オビト　…せん…せい… 
ミナト　…オビト… 

九尾を木の葉に呼んだ夜 
ミナトは仮面の男（オビト）の背中にマーキングを付けた 
んで、螺旋丸でやられた仮面男 

オビト　…お前…だったのか… 
サスケ　！？ 
ナルト　！！ 
１　どっちぞ？　…！ 
マダラ　失敗だ…　が…　まあいい… 
忍　やったのか…！？ 
忍　アレは四代目火影様だ！！ 
本体ミナト　… 
２　（影分身で瞬身の術…　奴にマーキングしていたのか？） 
ミナトのクナイから血がしたたる 
ミナト　飛雷神のマーキングは決して消えない　それは教えてなかったね…　オビト…　… 
倒れてるオビト 
ミナト　…　生きていたなら…　火影になっててほしかった…　なぜ… 
サスケ　あっけなかったな…　後はあの生き返り損ねたマダラを封印すればこの戦争も終わりだ　後このデカブツもな 
オビト　何をもって終戦と決めつける　…裏切り者の同胞よ 
サスケ　！！ 
ミナト　！！ 
十尾小さく？なる 
ミナト　！！ 
ガマ吉　ミナトとサスケ捕まえる 
ナルト　マダラに操られてるのを振りはらって　こいつは最初からずっとこれになるために印を結んでた…！！十尾のーー人柱力だってばよ！！！ 

生まれる…！！ 
終わり★サーセイ 
１P前予告　遂に十尾覚醒！その力の前に為す術はあるのか！？


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jul 3, 2013)

so half of obito was black zetsu that means Black zetsu is still alive right?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 3, 2013)

I wonder if KoL will even do a review for this chapter or if he will rage quit the manga after this


----------



## Rosi (Jul 3, 2013)

KoL's incoming review  How I hate this fucker


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 3, 2013)

Rosi said:


> KoL's incoming review  How I hate this fucker



I wouldn't be surprised if we get a Fairy-tale like rant video about him quitting the manga.


----------



## mrsaphen (Jul 3, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> There are ZERO ways to survive. Gedo Rinnei Tensei _is a jutsu that causes the death of the user_ unless they are like Nagato who have the Uzumaki extraordinary life force (which is why Madara chose him). He already recieved _a mortal wound_, was crawling on the ground, spitting up blood, and basically literally had his heart-the organ that he needs to survive-obliterated.
> 
> He. Is. Done. He's dying already.



You must be feeling stupid now.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 3, 2013)

He may not quit it just yet if only because Madara seems to have a back-up plan for Obito not reviving him.


----------



## Animaeon (Jul 3, 2013)

As long as Madara's there, KoL's not going to rage quit. 

But... jeeez. His chapter 636 review has become the most unintentional hilarious video I've seen form him. The first minute is *gold*.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 3, 2013)

Holy **** this chapter's awesome.

That Obito/Minato reunion was great and I certainly didn't expect that twist; I too thought that Obito was done for.

Awesome stuff


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 3, 2013)

takL said:


> according to Ohana
> 
> "Finally, 10b awakens! Is there anything can be done against its power!?"



Don't tell me Juubi uses his final transformation to escape Obito.....

No way....


----------



## KibaforHokage (Jul 3, 2013)

Damn, I don't think I've ever seen such a change in a week

Obitio went from being Mizuki level to being The Troll King


----------



## Bamfaliscious M (Jul 3, 2013)

KibaforHokage said:


> Damn, I don't think I've ever seen such a change in a week
> 
> Obitio went from being *Mizuki* level to being The Troll King



Damn, Tiger man Mizuki, that's an incredible jump. Gonna have to go watch some part 1.


----------



## Shivers (Jul 3, 2013)

How Obito manage to become the Juubi's jinchuuriki after Minato nearly cut him in half?

I don't get it.


----------



## Rai (Jul 3, 2013)

Minato's clone prevented Madara's revival 

Fuck Madara, Hashirama, Tobirama, Itachi, Sasuke...etc

All hail Our Lord!


----------



## Icha icha ya (Jul 3, 2013)

Can't wait for Kol's next chapter review...


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjfbN6W-5V0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Icha icha ya (Jul 4, 2013)

"pedobear" at 3:55  I just couldn't stop laughing


----------



## Muah (Jul 5, 2013)

*I just had a brilliant idea!!*

Sasuke instead if shooting Enton arrows why not just use ametsurasu to set obito on fire!!


----------



## Default (Jul 5, 2013)

Or summon Itachi, he could fix all this shit, as always


----------



## takL (Jul 5, 2013)

from the raw

the opening caption 'Roars!!'
10bOOOoo!!! 
Madara: Obito...
You are a reserve/backup I gained over beforehand in order to resurrect me.
#637: 10bs jinchuriki
---madara's flashback
lil' obito: So, you saved me grandad(/sir)....
thank you...
ol' madara: its too early to thank me... for the obligations i expect you to amply... 
madara's flashback ---
Madara: Now is the time for you to pay me back.

10b: WOOOoo!!!
Hash to himself ''s controlled by madaras chakra...!!' 
Hash: is this Rikudohs forbidden jutsu...
called rinnetensei!? 

Naruto: Is that ....!?
Hash to himself 'we must not let him fully relive!!'  
Hash: Ye boys!
You 2 are handy(=near it). 
Stop the jutsu of the person on the top of 10b right away, will you!!!
Gamakichi: !!
Naruto: wai...
sasukeh!!
Minato: ...  

Minato:...i see... 
now I get it.
Hash to himself 'is this the maximum of clones I can bring out while keeping this barrier!'
Tobirama -kagebunshin no jutsu-
to himself 'only 2 clones...what a pathetic state for me...!'

madara: figuring it's too late to get to obitos side(/to do anything about obito) 
You set out to directly attack me...
Madara:Youd know that 
you cant stop me with the clones.
Obito:　 UGGg...

---obitos flashback---

Sasuke: Aoda, enough　now. u can disappear!
Aoda: certainly, Sasuke-sama!

Sasuke: tut

---obito's flashback 
Minato: surely you wont stay as you are now, you know. 
Minato: Don't give up
Minato: Rin...you like her a lot dont you? 

Minato: we will make hokages―――――― 

Minato: yes...Obito?
obito's flashback---

Obito: ...sen...sei(my master/sir)....
Minato: ...
Obito...
---Minatos flashback---

Minato: ... 
You...
Minato: was it ...?
Sasuke:!?
Naruto:!!
Hash's clone: ...which is it? (a failure or a success? incidentally he used the same exact phrase to ask whether madara would like him to leave or not when he met lil Maddy for the first time. )
hash:...!

Madara: its a flop...
but....
Madara: well, its ok.....
a Shinobi: done...!?
a shinpbi: that's the 4th hokage-sama!! 
original Minato:　… 
Tobirama to himself 'he used shunshin no justu as a kagebunshin...had he put his marking on him?'

minato: hiraishins markings will never disappear, 
which I havent taught you yet....obito...
minato: ...
Minato: if you survived.... I wanted you to make a hokage.
why...
Sasuke: that was quick...now, the war will end when we seal that madara who failed to revive, 
and this huge stuff too.
Obito(/black zetsu?): On what grounds (/wherewith) do you decide the end of the war...thou my compatriot(/fellow clansman) and a traitor(=treacherous fellow clansman)? 
Sasuke:!! 
Minato:!! 

Minato&Sasuke:!!

Naruto: fending off madaras manipulating him, 
this fellow has been making the hand seals all along to become this thing...!! 
Naruto: (its) 10bs――
Jinchuriki dattebayo!!!
the end caption 'to be born...!!'


----------



## Gabe (Jul 5, 2013)

^so obito was doing the handsign to become the jin not rinnie tensei according to naruto. so obito was never being manipulated to revive madara like we thought he was fighting it off all the time?


----------



## takL (Jul 5, 2013)

Gabe said:


> ^so obito was doing the handsign to become the jin not rinnie tensei according to naruto. so obito was never being manipulated to revive madara like we thought he was fighting it off all the time?



sounds like yep.


----------



## Rosi (Jul 5, 2013)

Why the hell did his hair turn white then, and Madara's edo cracks were beginning to dissapear if those were not even RT handsigns?


----------



## takL (Jul 5, 2013)

many jp believe that too much stress gives u gray hairs


----------



## Animaeon (Jul 5, 2013)

Thank you for the translation, takL

Though I wonder... How does that explain the cracks in Madara's face slowly disappearing, Naruto saying that Obito fend off Madara's control? Or Hashirama saying it's Rinne Tensei, instead of a sealing handseal?


----------



## Amanda (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks for the translation! 

Perhaps Obito started to do the signs for Rinne Tensei, but managed to take his body back into his own control and make the signs for sealing the Juubi instead? Meaning the Rinne Tensei started, thus explaining Madara's vanishing Edo cracks (and the light around him), but was fought off by Obito at some point before Minato made it to him?


----------



## Abz (Jul 5, 2013)

takL said:


> many jp believe that too much stress gives u gray hairs



well....explains Kakashi's hair colour


----------



## takL (Jul 5, 2013)

Abz said:


> well....explains Kakashi's hair colour



N sakumos. 

really bullies should die.


----------



## Addy (Jul 5, 2013)

as i said, i predict moon eye plan being the cliffhanger but we might see orochimaru and/or madara having an evil smile when it happens


----------



## takL (Jul 5, 2013)

Addy said:


> as i said, i predict moon eye plan being the cliffhanger but we might see orochimaru and/or madara having an evil smile when it happens



i believe Oro n co are stealing all the sharingans obito collected n the perfect hash clone body madara carefully cultured for the lulz.


----------



## Addy (Jul 5, 2013)

takL said:


> i believe Oro n co are stealing all the sharingans obito collected n the perfect hash clone body madara carefully cultured for the lulz.


maaaaaaaaan, i am thinking the same thing for the past few months since oro took over zetsu's body saying "maybe he took his memory too"  

great minds think alike, takl. oppai bro fist


----------



## takL (Jul 6, 2013)

Btw i didnt know madaras rinnetensei was supposed to happen to the same edo body.
i thought hed move to a new body. but as the hash clone is wondering whether it(madara in front of him) is still an edo or already a rinnetensei, i understand that madaras edo body would have changed to a living one if it was a success. 



Addy said:


> maaaaaaaaan, i am thinking the same thing for the past few months since oro took over zetsu's body saying "maybe he took his memory too"
> 
> great minds think alike, takl. oppai bro fist



bosom buddy! 



Animaeon said:


> Thank you for the translation, takL
> 
> Though I wonder... How does that explain the cracks in Madara's face slowly disappearing, Naruto saying that Obito fend off Madara's control? Or Hashirama saying it's Rinne Tensei, instead of a sealing handseal?



hash sees madara making the handseal and emitting an aura-ish thing around him and suspects rinnetensei. 

still madaras cracks are a mystery. not to mention they often disappear.
maybe this time thats due to the black zetsu side on obito responding to madaras hand seal(/s) ?


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2013)

Damn it all to hell.


----------



## Klue (Jul 8, 2013)

Gabe said:


> ^so obito was doing the handsign to become the jin not rinnie tensei according to naruto. so obito was never being manipulated to revive madara like we thought he was fighting it off all the time?





takL said:


> sounds like yep.



Then who was reviving Madara? :sanji


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 8, 2013)

^I'll take a hard guess: the Black Zetsu being restrained by Choujuro somewhere else, due to being also a part of Madara's will, was also being forced to do the jutsu?

Maybe Madara knows of a different, higher level of Rinne Tensei that would allow him to be resurrected back to life by turning his Edo host body into a living one that would allow him to still have all of his new powers plus his young self and not the crippled one we saw in Obito's flashbacks.

It is certain the jutsu being used was Rinne Tensei, Obito's hair turned white, but it could be a stronger version of it. Unlike Nagato's, Obito's Rinne Tensei did not summon Enma. Now it also makes sense why it wasn't since Obito was being controlled by Madara to specifically revive him and solely him, not many people, but still, wanted to point that out that the Rinne Tensei he was forcing him to do looked and could be different that the one we saw Nagato do.


----------

